# Adventures in the lands of Syrael (IC)



## penance (Oct 5, 2006)

The grand Army was spread across the land, the largest Host ever assembled upon Syraelic lands. All across the countryside spread the men, elves, and dwarves, the mass allied in grim preparation against the coming onslaught.  

The only calm place in the whole of the great Camp was on the hill where the war leaders gathered, surrounded by the ever vigilant Kings Guard.  The nations best generals themselves sat around a simple campfire, studying the bearded man in front of them.  He was an old man, who wore a simple grey cloak, with a flowing beard and a big smile.  _

Surely,_ thought the great King,_ this isnt the greatest True Bard of legend?_  Then, the man spoke: "I have a tale.  No, I have an legend; a story to tell you. It is a story that now, of all times, is most needed to be told to you, the leader of our great land.  It began on a simple day, many years ago.  It was a day of bustle, like many before and many after.  Noone knew what events would come from the events therein.  It starts in the Old City herself, on the outskirts of town, on the Day of the Three Stars.......


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

Alexcia slammed her fist against the frame of the door.  _Curse them! Those blasted curs... I have a million times more potential then those blockheads they shower money upon!_she muttered. Then a steely look came into her eye.  She spat on the door of the great Adventurers Guild, and turned her back.  _ I wont let my self become helpless!_ she thought.  "I don't need them," she said, "I don't need anyone except myself."

As if to solidify that thought, a slave procession passed by, sullen looks upon their faces, dull eyes unfocused. _ Look at these creatures.  They are enslaved only to themselves, to their own lack of ambition. _ Then she saw him, just for a second. His features weren't sullen, or dull.  He looked worn and starved and his clothing was ripped and torn, but he had an air of quiet defiance, of one who would die before he lost himself.  There was a person Alexcia could repect.  At that second, the man dropped the shackles he and broken out of and dashed with every breath of air in his body for the alleyeway.  He almost made it before the arrow peirced his shoulder.  He fell, but it was only a second before he sprang away. 

For a moment, Alexcia paused.  Then she looked up, and decided in her mind that to give up on that man would be akin to giving up on herself.  She saw two other men who had paused as well, and were studying the bit of blood left by the fugitive.  They looked like strong, intellegent men, and Alexcia could see that they, too, were ready to spring into action  "Come on! lets save that guy before the slavers get him!" she told them, and started running.  Before she was out of sight of the slaver train, she glanced back in time to see the slaver who had shot the arrow yell at his boss: "Thaedrun! That bastard is running away again!"   _what? Thaedrun?  It couldnt be Thaedrun.... _ she thought.

Then she dissapeared into the alleys, with her two hapless allies close behind.


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

The eagle drifted lazily over the wind currents from the street below.  None of the ants beneath would notice that this was no ordinary eagle.  Underneath the facade pf animal, a man's intellegence seethed. _I can just barely see the.... procession,_ Luhal thought, _Ha. That's what it is: a funeral procession, except the people inside it are the ones who will die._

He thought back to the first time he saw Randamar "Silverdrake".  It had been almost 2 years, and was rather ironic.  Him, the city boy, taken under the wing of the experienced tracker.  _ Now,_ he thought, _it falls to me to right the wrong._  He mentally gritted his teeth, pulled back his wings, and plunged into the cityscape below.  

It took him only seconds to reach the rooftops next to the slaver train, but he was almost too late.  After transforming back to human form, he looked over the ledge just in time to see the arrow hit Randamar.  "Blast it all!" he muttered, as he lept to the next roof, following Silverdrake course.  When he looked down again, he saw three people right on the ranger's tail.  _What?  How could they be so close? Where did they come from?_  His mind swam for a second, but he regained his focus.  Cleanly and with a satisfyingly decisive sound, he whipped his scimitar from his sheath and prepared to leap to the fray below.


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

Weel Naxel stepped out from the doorway of the safe house.  While it looked on the outside like a small tenant's building, it was actually the hidden shrine to Fharlanghn.  Like many other clerical orders, Fharlanghn's worshippers preferred to stay in secrecy, only recruiting those pre-chosen to be given duties by diety.  Weel was one of those men, a cleric-in-hiding who would be spurned by the common man if his diguise was uncovered.  His training had been completed, and now he set forth on the ritual of his faith, the Learning Trek. 

Weel looked up to the sky and saw a beautiful cloud, with a rather large eagle floating the currents.  He smiled, and took a deep breath.  His hand moved to the hilt of his weapon.  _Fharlanghn help me to fulfill my purpose._  He thought for a minute, and then decided to head for an outlying town where he could locate a contact.  With this in mind, he set forth through the paths and alleyways of the City.  

However, fate distracted him when he noticed what seemed like a chase through the back alleys.  _Odd.  It seemed like the man in the lead was wounded.  Perhaps there is something I could do to help,_ he thought.  The path they took lead straight out of the city and along the sewer ducts.  He saw the first man collapse, and quickened his pace to the group ahead.  "Is there anything I can do to help?" he asked.  The woman came forward.  "My name is Alexcia, and yes, It's pretty serious."  Weel nodded, "My name is Weel, and I think I can help.  Let me see."  He took a close look, and nodded.  "It looks like his lung is punctured.... theres only one thing I can do....."  He looked up.  "Can I trust you people?   I can save him, but only if you give me your secrecy."  Each person nodded in turn, so he stretched out his hand and let a blue glow emit forth. The trickle of blood ceased.  Alexia gave him a solid look, "A cleric, eh?  Interesting."  At that moment, the pursuers arrived.  The lead slaver was a tall man in rich clothing.  "Well, well, what do we have here?" he said, "I see that you've caught our fugitive.  Excellent.  Now, hand him over and nobody gets hurt."  Alexia stood an aproached the lead slaver.  He looked right into the man's eyes and said, "This man is under our protection.  If you want him, you'll have to go through us.  The lead slaver nodded, "I see.  Well, men, draw your weap---"  At that moment, Luhal dropped from the sky, his blade outstretched.  He landed on top of the lead slaver, and chopped deeply into the man's shoulder, nearly severing the limb.  He stood, and kicked the man off his blade, the pointed it at the slavers.  "Leave now, if you want to live," he hissed.  They spun and fled for their lives, as he grabbed a bag off of the mortally wounded slaver.  _ The moron even kept Silverdrakes equipment with him.  I hope he didn't puncture this bag..._

He turned around and stated, "My name is Luhal.  Why did you heal my friend?"  One of the men that had followed Alexia stood forward and said "My name is Ostu Redwhen, and this is my friend Iando Ballo.  We are fugitives from unjust law, and have thrown our lot in with these people.  This man was fighting for himself, and we were just helping him."  Alexcia nodded, "And in that help, we've mortally wounded Thaedrun Vastimar, one of the richest men in the City.  We have to get out of here, before his house sends their guards."  Luhal nodded.  "Well, if you are going to stay along, I will take him to a hidden grove north of here.  You are all welcome to come if you wish."  They all nodded.  "There is strength in numbers!" said Iando, "Strong, wise allies are a rare commodity."

Then they left the great City, and went to the grove of Sharindon.  The road was an old dirt one, but was less that a days walk to arrive.  As they walked, they stumbled upon a small battle: a lone Dwarf was assailed by a large group of brigands.  Judging from the bodies on the ground, he had slain six of them.  The remainder, led by a large burly man with a red insignia on his armor, had pushed him back and the tide looked to be turning.  Silverdrake, the wounded man, noticed the red symbol upon the bandit leader's armor.  He recoginsed him as the man who had killed his friends.  When the party heard him, they set upon the bandits, who fled when they saw the reinforcements.  The dwarf shouted after them, "Keep running, you cowards!"  Then, he nodded his thanks to the group.  "Aye there!  Thank you kindly for your aid, such men as those have no right to prey upon the weak.  My name is Heclar."  "We rarely see dwarves about," said Ostu, "Why have you ventured from your Hold?"  Heclar sighed, and gained a distant look, "My adopted clan was slain as they slept, by some terrible, unknown creature...  I quest to avenge their deaths.  However, I recognise the strength of allies.  Perhaps I could adventure with you?"  Luhal nodded, "We seem to be gaining quite a group!  I hope we can discover everyone's strengths and so present a united face to our enemies.  Now, let us continue to Sharindon."

When they arrived there, they were surprised to see nothing but a small bunch of trees.  "Welcome to Sharindon!" said a Luhal amused at the confused looks of the party.  He walked up the the largest, central tree and muttered a few druidic sylables, and the root system of the tree folded back to reveal a tunnel leading down into the ground.  "There is ones five of six rooms down there, but there should be enough beds and supplies for us." stated Luhal.  Once the party was safely concealed inside the musty tunnels, they learned the basics about each other and prepared themselves for adventuring.  Alexcia told them all of her failed attempt to gain financing from the Adventure Guild.  She wanted to go to the eastern vale of Darkhallow, where undead were preying upon cavarans.  From what she had heard, the pickings were rich for the people who dared to venture there.  Also, Luhal knew of a plight on the northern western edge of Syrael, at the orcish hills of Swotear.  A large forest inhabited by elves was there, under seige by man and orc.  They were not in dire straits, since they had the home field advantage, but any help would surely be appriciated by any who could make it there alive.

The choice is up to the party.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 7, 2006)

"Talk it over," Luhal suggests that afternoon. "I vote for the elves. Meantime, extra mouths to feed. Lay aside wood, I'll go see if we feast."

He wildshapes to wolf. 

_We hunt, packbrother!_ comes out as a chilling howl, and so Carper and Luhal vanish into the woods for a little while, to hunt something four-legged with enough meat for a decent gorge.

Carper's Survival Roll: 15 + 5(skill) + 4 (tracking by scent) + 1 (Wisdom Bonus)= 25

Luhal's Survival Roll: 7 + 9 (skill) + 2 (Knowledge: Nature 5, synergy bonus) + 2 (Druid Nature Sense bonus) + 4 (Wisdom Bonus) + 4 (tracking by scent) = 28.


Carper aiding Luhal, total Survival Roll to find a deer or two: 30

-Albert


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 7, 2006)

*Iandon Ballo:*

_"I am for the elves also"_ he says with a nod in the direction of where the druid disappeared,_ " I'll find some wood."_

Search Check for wood (15+4 19) While I am gathering wood I look for herbs or other seasonings that I know to be good for cooking or other things (Knowledge Nature roll 14+4 18)

If I find anything worth seasoning as broth for a stew I use it to start making a broth for the meat that Luhal returns. (Cooking check once its appropriate)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2006)

"Indeed," says Randmar, looking around at his companions. "It sounds as though these elves could use our aid. The caravans in Darkhallow can afford to hire additional guards, or to vary their route to avoid the undead. It seems the elves have few places to turn for aid." Silverdrake offers a smile to Alexia, by way of apology for voting against her plan. "We can always journey to Darkhallow after we investigate the situation in the north."


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, rougish cleric*

Weel looks after the man turned beast, then listens to the others. He wets his finger, holds it to the wind, then shrugs. 

"This is my time to wander," he says. "I've no leanings one way nor the other. Most here seem drawn to aid the elves, which seems a good enough cause to me."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Helcar nods his head in agreement with the others and says, "For helping me, I will in turn to do the same for you and for any others that travel with you. If the Elves are in need, then we shall bring Right and Justice to their cause. For it is the right thing to do." With his Lord's sacred weapon in hand he stands to his feet and begins to head out.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Alexcia Stabideth*

Alexcia grumbles and sits on a large tree root, unslinging her pack and placing it beside her.

 "I was hoping to go try out my new Warhammer on some blasted skeletons, but,"  She sighs and wipes a bit of dirt off her shoulder,  "I suppose saving some elven hides and endebting some major elven leaders will have to do..." 

She looks about the camp, then pulls a piece of wood out of her pack and begins sculpting with a small whittling knife and kit.

 Takes ten on Craft (whittling) check to start working on a wolf figurine. 14=10+4


----------



## penance (Oct 8, 2006)

And so, the party reached a consensus to aid the possible allies in the north.  Luhal and Carper returned, bringing with them the deer they had caught, and Iando made a succulent meal for the entire party from it.  Then, the next morning, they left the cozy tunnels of Sharindon and started walking along the dirt road. Soon, it rejoined the main highway headed to the northeast, which would reach the fair city Sarim at the deltas of the Devartwhy River, but that was not their destination.  Their goal lay a day and a half to the northwest, in the forest nearby Swotear. The group followed along the finely made road, noticing the occasional traveller going the other way.  Heclar took a close look at the rock, and observed the excellently mage-crafted stone. 

And so they walked along the ancient highway, until dusk approached.  Iando noticed a nice hill to camp on, an idea which the party took on with great glee.  Silverdrake, Luhal, and Carper queitly left to forage for something edible, while the rest of the party spread out the bedrolls and gathered the wood to start a fire.  By the time the hunters returned, the camp was prepared and ready.  A few quick garnishes and some time in the fire, and another excellent vension meal was ready.

As they waited for the food to be ready, Silverdrake told them about a rarely used path that would take them close to the Swotear Forest.  According to his memory, it was about three hours walk from where they were.  
Then, they sat around the fire and ate, they party members chatted with each other.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

*Randmar "Silverdrake" Fairwynn*

"It is good to be free again," says the ranger as he eats his meal, sitting near to the fire. "A innocent man should never be forced to wear shackles. The times are growing dark, though, I'm afraid. Orcs roaming the lands, slavers snatching folk in the dark, foul undead raiding caravans...something is amiss. I feel as if some nameless evil that has slept for long years is suddenly beginning to stir."


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 9, 2006)

"Aye, all the songs they'll write of these times will be epic and that is for sure" Iandon says leaning into the fire for its warmth" It's even better to be on the road again, the feel of dirt on the feet" Iandon gets a far off look on his face"Companions at the fire again It felt so lonesome before I met Ostu, and Nisoya"

With that Iandon's face lightens and a lop sided smile crosses his face.  While feeding his hawk he begins to hum and old lullaby quietly. He brings out his journal and writes a few words in it, and then heads over to pack, Fishing his bedroll out he goes in search of a spot without to many lumps.  "I'll take the next watch should anyone want me to" And with that the half-elf falls immediately asleep his hand on his sword hilt


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

Luhal has no tent or bedroll. It takes the party some getting used to, but he prefers to sleep as a wolf when travelling. So far only Silverdrake can tell him and Carper apart when they are curled up together.

"I'll take 3rd watch. Be up anyway to greet the sun.

"'Fore I sleep, 'Drake, think we should send ahead? I have Animal Messenger - wave kidney, get hawk, and they know we're coming."

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish cleric*

Weel leans back and watches as his new companions prepare for bed. 

"Such a short time into my wandering, and already so many new things to discover," he mutters. 

"My mind's racing a bit as it is," he offers up, smiling. "I might as well take the first watch. Should we have two to a watch, just to keep us honest? Anyone up for a few hours of listening to the world with me?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

"Ha! I would send Slade, if that damnable bird was about. 'Course, he'd probably just offend someone with his foul tongue. One day that bird is going to cross the wrong person, and wind up with an arrow in his gizzard!" Silverdrake glances about, wondering were his crow had gotten to. Probably off foraging for food. With a shrug, the ranger turns his attention back to Luhal. "Sending ahead is probably a good idea, though. It wouldn't do for the elves to mistake us as enemies afore we have a chance to talk with them."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

The message is carefully scratched out on a bit of sheetbark from a tree. On one side, the elven runes for 'friends', the name of the trail they planned to take, and the time they expected to arrive (around noon). On the other side, druidic symbols told their numbers and Luhal's estimation of their strength as combatants.

A bit of kidney waved, a hawk enticed and enchanted, careful directions to the closest known elven hold, and the bird was off. 

"'Morrow, all goes well, we bloody our fangs." Luhal says afterwards, grinning. "Fun. Won't be much, but fun. Real problem is vipers at Court. Games for men who haven't faced death in years, misery for all others. Pity we can't clean _that_ nest out. Too many Great Heroes.

Watch by twos is only prudent. I know 'Drake, everyone else just met. 'Lexcia, early to bed, early to rise? 'Morrow, plenty of time to limber up for fighting - maybe even spar while Carper guards."

-Albert


----------



## Lot (Oct 9, 2006)

Ostu stands up, drawing his longsword.  The flawless blade gleams as it catches the firelight and the intricate silver guard and hilt almost glow.  He starts practicing some slashes, spinning the blade around himself with surprising speed.

"I'm up for first watch, if you don't mind my company.  Not very tired yet, anyway.

He lunges at his invisible foe.

"Thanks for another good meal, you all.  I'm lucky to be with such gifted woodsmen.  For me, foraging for food is going to a new inn for the first time.  In truth, I've never eaten so well."

Ostu suddenly grabs his side with a groan.  

"But maybe I should wait longer to digest before exercising."


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*



			
				Lot said:
			
		

> Ostu suddenly grabs his side with a groan.
> 
> "But maybe I should wait longer to digest before exercising."




Weel chuckles at the man's antics, then nods. "You'll be most welcome company on watch, Ostu."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

His meal finished, Silverdrake sets atop his bedroll and takes a rag and jar of metal polish from his pack. With loving care, he begins to polish and buff his weapons, starting with his beautifully crafted warhammer. As he works on his weapons, he silently watches Ostu go through his excercise routines with a keen eye.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 9, 2006)

Luhal said:
			
		

> 'Lexcia, early to bed, early to rise? 'Morrow, plenty of time to limber up for fighting - maybe even spar while Carper guards."




Alexcia quietly observed the group as she whittled, prefering to watch before she started a conversation.  "I never was one to go to battle without a good rest, Luhal.  Although I don't know if we would be matched in a good sparring match." She smiled, "All courage set aside, you seem to be more of a thinker than a fighter.  Oh, and you may call me Alex.  My father always called me 'Lexcia."  Quietly, she turned back to her carving. After a moment she thought aloud. "I wonder what awaits us in Swotear.  From what I had heard, it was a vicious business, with little prospect of treasure.  I suppose, though, that making friends anywhere is a good idea."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

Cerubus_666 said:
			
		

> "I wonder what awaits us in Swotear.  From what I had heard, it was a vicious business, with little prospect of treasure.  I suppose, though, that making friends anywhere is a good idea."





Randmar smiles slightly at Alex's words. "Perhaps once we help the elves, you could petition them to fund the expedition to Darkhallow Vale. That would make the journey worthwhile, would it not?"


----------



## Lot (Oct 9, 2006)

Ostu scratches his scraggily beard and smiles.

"One might argue that friends are the most valuable treasure."

Ostu sheathes his longsword carefully then, in a flash, draws it again almost instantly.  He repeats this process of sheathing and quick-drawing three times before his hand leaves his sword.  

"Speaking of friends, I feel I should let you all know that I may not be a safe man to travel with.  I have recently angered some pretty powerful people.  It...well, it involved a woman.  I was sort of working for this man.  He was purchasing a slave woman for...um...intimate purposes.  As soon as I saw her, I knew I couldn't allow her to fall into the hands of this beast."

Ostu shrugs to the group, a guilty grin on his face.

"Needless to say, swordplay ensued.  I had to kill a few men, unfortunately.  I sorta maimed my employer in the process of escaping.  So...now I'm on the run.  As for the girl...I've hidden her with some people I can trust.  The road is too rough for a flower such as her."

Ostu pauses wistfully, then notices his companions and continues.

"So, just to let you know, if you travel with me, there may be trouble.  Then again, since we're actually looking for trouble, I may be with the right people."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

Randmar stands, and twirls his weapons through a quick series of routines, warhammer in right hand, hand axe in left. Although the combination of weapons is an unlikely one, it is quite obvious that Silverdrake is skilled at wielding them in such a manner. "Don't worry, Ostu. If trouble finds us, we will be ready."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

"Unfortunate, how?" Luhal displays that disturbingly feral grin once more. "They come, we bathe fangs in blood, no more nonsense about who can fight.

"Not a fighter!" he snorts as he wildshapes to wolf. Carper senses his playful mood and they tussle for a while before they finally curl up and sleep.

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Helcar Kal'lack*

Heclar stares intently into the fire as he sits silently through the night. Times like these remind him of the numerous nights he had spent with his troops in such times. Troops he would call friends. Friends that are now no longer a part of this world. The memories are too intense for him and with a sudden movement he gets up and moves away from the fire to take his place amoung the watch for the night.



After waking those for the next watch he sits by the fire and with a ceremonial feel quietly removes his armor and gear. Then with the same ceremonial feel he polishes and sharpens his blades before final going to bed.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Alexcia Stabideth*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Randmar smiles slightly at Alex's words. "Perhaps once we help the elves, you could petition them to fund the expedition to Darkhallow Vale. That would make the journey worthwhile, would it not?"




Alexcia simply scowls, "Only if they decide to pay us back instead of trying to be cheap-skates." She says, grumbling.

Alexcia spits into the fire, then packs away her whittling kit and wolf figurine, which is almost wolf shaped, but not quite, and turns to the group, "I'll take last watch." With that she readies her bedroll and goes to sleep.

OOC:This is before Heclar stays up for the watch. Just fyi


----------



## Lot (Oct 10, 2006)

Ostu watches Luhal transform into a wolf with a slight shudder.

_I've never seen a wolf before and now I have two hanging out in my group and one of them is a man._

Ostu turns back to Weel.

"So...let's get to watching."


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 10, 2006)

Iandon wakes from his slumber suddenly, a bad dream lingering in his mind about...ants of all things...seeing that Ostu, and Silverdrake are keeping the watch he goes and joins them for a bit.  

"If either of you are ready for bed I will pull a longer watch, It seems as though I will not get any good sleep this night anyway"


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: This doesn't preclude additional roleplaying in the evening, btw.

Next morning, in the pre-dawn, Luhal awakes, finding himself in human form once more, curled up on the ground with Carper. He hasn't slept in a bed since developing the ability to take the form of a wolf. Looking over, he sees Iandon gently shaking Alexcia to wake her for her watch.

Carper whines, sleepily, and they wrestle for a moment. Then, in a ritual Luhal has rarely missed since starting down the Green Path, he and Carper sit up, looking to the east. Their positions are eerily similar. The creepiness is only compounded when the dawn sunlight reaches their eyes, for they howl in unison for one long moment, and stare into the sun unblinking. 

Eventually, Luhal comes of the trance. He nods to Alexcia, relieves himself in the designated spot, and claims a pair of meat chunks, one of which he tosses to Carper.

"Sleep well?"

Spells for the day:
[sblock]
0-level:
1 x Detect Magic(cast)
2 x Light
2 x Create Water
1 x Mending
1 x Purify Food and Drink

1st level:
3 x Entangle
1 x Shillelagh

2nd level:
2 x Spider Climb
2 x Bull's Strength

3rd level:
1 x Magic Fang, Greater(cast)
1 x Magic Fang, Greater
1 x Call Lightning
[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

And so the night passed,  uneventful for once.  In the morn, when the party slowly roused, it was an overcast day.  As they prepared to leave, it started drizzling slightly.  Once everyone was ready, they set off back on the highway, and so they walked.  

Today, however, the party gradually noticed a few things that were different from the day before.  One thing was that they saw no one coming from the direction they were heading in.  Silverdrake and Luhal nervously observed how many of the plants around them are dead or slowly dieing.  However, a break in the settling gloom occured when Slade returned to Silverdrake, * craw!! * "Hiya Drakeys!"  *craw?* "Thought you were dead, thought you were dead." *craw.* "Smarter than he looks, _waaay _smarter." *cra-raw!!*

And so the party walked for several hours until there were almost to the path the Silverbrake told them about.  When they turned a bend, they were met by an odd sight;  A travelers wagon had been flipped over, scattering the items onto the highway.  However, Ostu was the first to see it:  a large pile of bodies in the middle of the road.  From where the party stood, it looked as if 4-5 travelers had been maimed and killed, bodies thrown into the middle of the road.  Some of the party started walking forward, but Luhal yelled  "'Ware! Necromancy circle, 'round the bodies!" 

With that, the party turned to hear an evil laughter coming from their right, in time to see a.. creature in black robes.  It was a huge thing, taller than any man, but its features were hidden by the dark robes.  Even at the distance they were at, the party noticed the glowing silver runes around the thing's robes, circling the bottom, the arms, and the hood.  But they weren't enchantment runes, or even some kind of protection.  It was almost as if it was _imprisoned_ within the robes, tied to them like a slave to his chain.  

Whatever they were, they didn't prevent it from dissapearing away with a spell that appeared like some kind of maximized Dimension Door.  At that second, a glowing green light pulsed around the bodies in the road.  It wasn't a good green, but a putrid, rotting color.  Slowly, the bodies in the pile stood, revealing themselves as the monsters they had been turned into by the evil magics.  

Now, the party faced their first threat.  The green color danced on the flesh of the undead, almost like blood pulsing through a human's veins.  Something made these undead unlike any other that had been seen before by any of the group.  Something in the monster's eyes... Hate.  The first monster staggered forward.

Defend yourselves!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

My intentions for the next few rounds:

[sblock]
Luhal will cast Greater Magic Fang on Carper(+2 to hit and damage), then tell Carper to attack a zombie on the periphery, probably #3. (Carper has a movement of 50, so he can get to the zombie in a round.) He will follow to support Carper. He will use Manclaw to attack, and has his shield on. 

He'll work the periphery, trusting Silverdrake and Ostu to hold the line. If the Blackrobe comes back and everyone seems to be handling the zombies well, he'll cast Call Lightning and direct the strikes to the Blackrobe.

If someone falls and Weel is busy, he'll disengage, pull them out of melee range, and give them a dab of healing paste to stablize them before going back in.

"Cold be fang on flesh and bone, 
Hot be blood on earth and loam."

The words reverbrate with undertones of landslides as Luhal lays the fell blessing on Carper.

"Attack _him_." Luhal designates a zombie on the edge of the group, and Carper races towards it, Luhal close behind as he grips Manclaw tightly.

[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=Battle Post]
At the first sign of threat, Slade takes to the air, flapping his wings powerfully as he launches from Silverdrake's shoulder. "Dead, death!" *Craw.*

Randmar launches himself forward, his weapons coming comfortably into hand. He approaches the group of shambling dead, striking out with powerful blows of hammer and axe. "Take them down," calls Silverdrake to his companions.


*OOC: Move to J5, attack with hammer and axe
AC: 19, HP: 60/60
Note: Favored Enemy: Undead, +2 damage per hit.
*
[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Oct 10, 2006)

[sblock=Battle]Ostu is momentarily shocked by the spectacle before him, more used to more mundane threats.  As his companions start moving, he quickly snaps out of it.

_These things may be walking dead.  The undead are, perhaps, the most horrible thing in the world.  Horrible, but slow.  You have taken on a half-dozen skilled swordsmen at once.  These clumsy things are no match for your blade.  No need to try anything fancy, though.  Just carve them up._

Ostu usual mischievous grin returns as he runs to meet the leading attackers.  He doesn't even bother drawing his weapons until he almost closes with the enemy, when his longsword and shortsword appear in his hands almost instantly.  He picks the undead in the center (first zombie), slashing and stabbing at it viciously.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 10, 2006)

"Innocent beings have been murdered and are now forced to serve a creature with a heart as dark as the deepest granite. Such things will not go unjust!" Says Helcar in a low but still audiable grumble. Grasping firmly onto his weapon Heclar sets his small legs into motion and runs at full speed towards the walking dead. 

OOC: Heclar will charge and attack Zombie1 at square 6I with his Guisarme (10ft reach). After that, we will use any AoO and regular attacks for trip attempts. Keeping the targets immobile.
Initiative: 21
Attack & Damage: 28 & 13


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

[sblock]Weel frowns, shifting himself closer to the creatures as he reaches below his chain shirt and pulls forth the wooden pendant he keeps hidden beneath his shirt. It's largely unimpressive, bearing only a line across its center and an odd crescent at the top. Weel, though, holds it forth as if it were a weapon.

Setting his feet firmly on the ground, the cleric speaks. The timbre of his voice is deeper, and those looking may think they see the air around him shimmer slightly as he says, "I speak for Fharlanghn, and I tell you to choose another road."

[sblock=OOC]Move to E4 if Silverdrake's already vacated it. If not, to F4. Then let's try some turning:

Turn Check: 18 (Max HD to turn per undead is 6)

Turning Damage: 11. (Turn 11 HD of Undead, Destroying any of them with 3 or fewer HD).[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 11, 2006)

[sblock=Iandon's Actions]Flapping Nisoya away to safety Iandon steps up five foot.  

"I hate the dead that walk" Iandon says under his breath, muttering he starts to sing a song of courage  " Have courage my friends" 

OOC: *Inspire Courage (Su): * A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself ), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Alexcia Stabideth: Combat*

[sblock=Alexcia's Actions]
Alexcia steps closer to the combat, pulling her bow from her Quiver of Elhonna and loosing an arrow into a zombie that's getting uncomfortably close to Carper. 


OOC: This assumes that Luhal's movement error is fixed and that he's behind Carper. Alexcia moves to F7 while readying her bow, then fires an arrow at the 5th Zombie. I'll leave the rolls to Penance.

After that, she'll fire arrows until all the zombie's are in combat. When that happens, she'll cast shield, put away her bow, and then charge the bastards with Dugen's Halberd, ie: Her Flaming Halberd. {I'm going to put more on that up in the OOC as fluff later.}
[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

And so the battle commenced.  Ostu, as could be expected, charged into combat with his swords held high, alongside Silverdrake and Heclar.  However, the group quickly found that these were no normal zombies;  their green energy protected them from harm like an unholy  plate of armor.  Many attacks launched by the fearless heros in the party were rebuffed without even the undead monsters noticing.

But the odd thing came with Weel's action.  Setting his feet firmly on the ground, the cleric spoke. The timbre of his voice was deeper, and those looking might have thought they could see the air around him shimmer slightly.  He said, "I speak for Fharlanghn, and I tell you to choose another road."  The zombies fell to the ground in a huge flash of green light, and six peircing wails split through the trees.  Behind the spot where the zombies had stood, the air shimmered and then divided, revealing the thing in a black robe.  Then green energy exploded from the fallen zombies, knocking everyone, including the Blackrobe, to the ground.  Still however, none of the thing's features could be seen.  The silver runes pulsed deeply, fading one second, blazingly bright the next.  

The creature spoke in a high pitched wail, *hissssssss*    "Prepare yourself, humanssssss!"  The thing spoke in a discordant voice, like three people screaming at once.  "We knew not that one could wield the will of a god like a weapon.  The next time you meet my kind, we will be ready......"  *hisssssssssss*  "We are the Mailichor, and we do not forget!"  The runes around the thing's robes dissolved, and a sound like burning flesh came to the groups ears.  After a second, the entire ground around the creature caught fire.  It looked almost as the the very ground underneath it was burning, _ from the inside_, up.  

The corpses on the ground settled, and some kind of condensation formed at each bodies mouth, almost like a mist.  The mist puffed until it was abou tthe size of two outstretched palms, and then slowly evaporated.  Listening closley, some members of the party thought they could hear a quiet _thank you....._

And so the scene around the party quieted.  The Blackrobe's corpse ceased burning almost as abruptly as it started.  The only question now was, how would the party respond?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

"I did not like the looks of that thing in the robes, nor its threats." Randmar holds his hammer up and takes a slow swing with it. "I would have liked to see how well that Blackrobe liked the taste of Steelfist here." With a shake of his head, the ranger stalks over to the burned corpse's body to see if there is anything that might give clue to the origin of the Blackrobe.


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel raises an eyebrow as he returns his holy symbol to its hidden place below his tunic.

"I daresay that worked quite better than I thought it would..."  he mutters.

As the robed figure declares its vengence and seeminly destroys itself in flames, the cleric grimaces.

"I suppose that makes up for that earlier fortune," he adds.

In the quiet aftermath, Weel watches Randmar moving to the bodies. "When we've finished searching, we should bury the remains. Clearly these were victims, and deserve an end more respectful than our enemy chose for them."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

Luhal goes to his backpack, opens it, and takes a small jar out. "Carper, come!"

Whimpering from the injury received in combat, Carper walks over. Opening the lid, Luhal takes a generous dab (one full dose) of the fragrant green paste inside and smears it over Carper's wound. Carper sniffs at it, then sighs in relief as the wound begins to close. 

Noticing Drake's wound, he hands the pot over.

Then, "Strange creatures. We must know more.

Green light
Nature's might
Reveal magic
To my sight."

[sblock]Luhal's Detect Magic spell. He'll scan the entire area carefully, taking ten on the spellcraft rolls - any spell of 7th level or lower, and any magic effect of 14th caster level or lower, should reveal the strength, location, and school of each aura. He will scan carefully for the full six minutes, which should allow him to cover a fairly large area.
[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

Silverdrake accepts the pot of green paste from Luhal with a grateful nod, and rubs a small amount of the stuff into his wound. Handing the pot back to his friend, Randmar briefly considers the bodies. "I think that the flame would be a safer way to handle the remains. I'm sure the souls of these folk would prefer that to the chance that the bodies ever rise again in undeath...


----------



## Lot (Oct 11, 2006)

Ostu quickly picks himself up from the ground and eyes the current situation.

"Over before it started.  And good thing, too.  Those things were tougher than I'm used to."

The swordsman checks to make sure his blades weren't dulled by the magical shield.  He then eyes Weel.

"That was you that caused that, eh?  Used a god like a weapon, as that thing said.  What is that all about?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Silverdrake accepts the pot of green paste from Luhal with a grateful nod, and rubs a small amount of the stuff into his wound. Handing the pot back to his friend, Randmar briefly considers the bodies. "I think that the flame would be a safer way to handle the remains. I'm sure the souls of these folk would prefer that to the chance that the bodies ever rise again in undeath...




Weel nods. "So long as they're not left to carrion eaters," he says by way of agreement.



			
				Lot said:
			
		

> He then eyes Weel.
> 
> "That was you that caused that, eh?  Used a god like a weapon, as that thing said.  What is that all about?"




Weel smiles. "That was the talk of someone who clearly doesn't understand my calling," he says with a slight chuckle. "Fharlanghn uses me, not I him. He grants me some small measure of his power if I serve him well, but I'm definitely the vassel."

Here he looks to the others, a bit sheepish. "As I said before, though, I will continue to owe you much if you keep that information to yourselves when we're in mixed company. People don't always respond to my kind with a great deal of trust."

At the sight of the others applying a balm, Weel reaches into his haversack and produces a wand. 

"Sometimes I'm an absentminded fool," he says. "I or anyone who casts curative magics can make use of this if we have need in the future. Its touch can heal wounds if they aren't too severe."

[sblock=OOC]It's a wand of Cure Light Wounds, which I believe is usable by our druid, ranger, and bard in addition to just Weel.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Helcar Kal'lack*

"He is a Priest." The Dwarven warrior says matter-a-factly. "A devoted follower of one of the Gods. A few that followed similar teachings stay within my Lord's Keep. They are a welcome and highly valued addition in the battle field." He states before moving to the dead travelers. Carefully placing most of his gear off to the side and with the help of the rest, he ceremonly begins arranging the dead into a proper funely prior. Once all of the bodies have been collected, he says one final prair in an ancient Dwarven tongue before setting the bodies a blaze.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Aftermath*

Alexcia watches the bodies burn and lets loose a sigh of relief, glad to see that this terrible wrong has been righted. After staring into the pile of burning bodies for a while, she walks over to the remains of the Blackrobe and spits into it's hood. She then makes her way to the traveler's wagon, looking through it for useful supplies, while calling over her shoulder, "Help me look through this heap for any supplies. The dead have been respected, but anything useful won't be wasted either!"


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 12, 2006)

"Well" Iandon says with a sigh " I wish that I could have been more help as far as bringing the beasts to bay but I for one can not disregard the usefulness of our friend Weel"

"Perhaps next time I will do more" Iandon shrugs and checks his companions for wounds and begins to help Alexcia look for useful stuff among the heap of things on the ground while the others plan the course of events


----------



## Lot (Oct 12, 2006)

Ostu eyes Weel with an odd look, but then he smiles.

"Can't say I know much about that, but I appreciate being alive.  I don't really know what you did, but I'm glad you did it."

Ostu walks over to the wagon, watching her as she looks through the dead's belongings.

"So...anything good?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

After watching Heclar set fire to the funeral pyre, Randmar walks over to the cleric. Placing his hand on the man's shoulder, he smiles at Weel. "Good work, friend priest. We are much in your debt for handling those walking abominations. Certainly we will keep your secret from others."

With that, Silverdrake gives the man another nod, and moves to help Alex search the wagon for usable supplies.


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

As the brave adventurers scanned the area, they didnt notice the person deep in the trees observe them, quietly.

Alexcia carefully scanned the wagon, searching for anything of value.

[sblock=in and around the wagon] I'm assuming you're taking 20?  you find:
 5 bedrolls
 25 packages of trail rations
 5 large bags of farming implements
 a big hat with a shiny purple feather in it
 a map of the entire highway from Sarim to Syraea

also, the slain travelers had a total of 36 gold on or around them, with a longsword and 4 daggers in total.
[/sblock]

Also by the wagon, Alexcia found a small bag, like a purse, with the name Grendor embroidered on the outside.  When she reached inside of it, it let loose a terrible, bloodcurdling scream, and stuck to her hand when she tries to drop it.  With a slight glow, the name Grendor dissapears, and is replaced by the name Alexcia.   She remembers stories told to her by magic item traders, and supposes that this is a _bag of saftey_.  The bag is an odd one that reveals intself to Luhal's sight as a moderatly strong conjuration type magic.  No matter how much is inside the bag, it only weighs 3 pounds or so.  However, the opening in the bag is only large enough to accept a handful of coins.  It seems to be designed as a way to store large amounts of valuables in saftey.

[sblock=in the bag of saftey]
you find:
 a magic ring that shows a moderate Abjuration glow
 2 gems (one amber and roughly cut, one red and polished)
 and 23 platinum peices.  [/sblock]

Luhal's enhanced vision reveals a green 'residue' over the entire area.  The places where the animated bodies had stood, and the bodies themselves, shine in a necromantic green.  However, what draws your attention is a malestrom of energy, centered around a glowing dot where the Blackrobes's neck would have been; this energy shows itself to be of three schools: necromancy, enchantment, and conjuration.  The burnt and charred robes still ebb with a faint glow of transmutation.  Sure enough, Silverdrake's search shows a small gold amulet.  Even after being burned by the fire, it shows no damage, and is in fact cold to the touch.  It bears an emblem of intertwined circles centered around a small red stone. 

The smoke from the funeral pyre crept high into the sky, like a snake into the peaceful ocean of the sky.  The smell of burning bodies seeps into the surrounding...

And so, collecting those items of worth, the party continues down the dirt side path to the forest of Swotear, and the realm of the elves.  When the man in the shadows notices this, he nods and follows them for an hour.  The party, deep in the forest, decided to take a quick stop.  When they sit, the man who remained unnoticed by the group leapt to the top of a tree in one smooth motion.  Once leaping above the group, he takes out his bow and lets fly an arrow into the ground directly in front of the party.  Then, immeditatly after landing on the tree, he soundlessly leaps across the air to another neaby tree.  Once there, he yells at the surprised party in a magically enahnced voice, *"Hey there, the party!"  "Who passes into the land of the elves?"*  Silverdrake replyed, "My name is Randamar, and this is Luhal.  We come to aid your plight."  The man in the trees jumped from the tree and landed next to his arrow with a smile on his face.  "So it is true then! I had hoped that whoever could deal so easily with whatever those monsters were would be coming to our aid!  Let me tell you, events have been most odd lately."  The elf turns, beckoning for the group to follow.  ""Now come, follow.  I will take you to our commander.  Have you any questions?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

*Silverdrake*

"Indeed, many questions. What can you tell us of the situation here? We've heard that the elves have been beseiged by a virtual army of men and orcs! And what can you tell us of the Blackrobe and foul necromancy we fought back on the road?"


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 12, 2006)

"Last night, message sent by hawk, nearest known Hold. Arrive safely, or has the Hold fallen?

Also, blackrobe named its kind 'Mailichor'. Know of it?"

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*



			
				penance said:
			
		

> "So it is true then! I had hoped that whoever could deal so easily with whatever those monsters were would be coming to our aid!  Let me tell you, events have been most odd lately."  The elf turns, beckoning for the group to follow.  ""Now come, follow.  I will take you to our commander.  Have you any questions?"




Weel bites his lip at discovering the man saw his display of power. Quickly he covers his concern with a look of eager curiosity, though he tends to keep the others between him and the newcomer, letting them conduct the initial questioning.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Helcar nods his head towards the lone warrior and says with firm resolve, "Lead us then. And with much haste. For the innocents and dying victims need protecting, and the attackers need to be delt with swift justice."  With their goal within reach and the promise of battle soon after, Heclar instinctively begins to move his legs in a quicker pase.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 13, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> [sblock=I put this here to save space]
> Alexcia carefully scanned the wagon, searching for anything of value.
> 
> [sblock=in and around the wagon] I'm assuming you're taking 20?  you find:
> ...




Alexcia puts any gold she finds into the bag of safety along with her chipped bloodgem. She puts the ring on the necklace that bears her signal whistel, with the intentions to later get one of the guys to identify it for her.

When the newcomer reveals himself she simply watches him carefully, taking note of his actions and trying to decide if he's telling the truth while keeping up with the group.

 Takes 10 on a sense motive check, if that's possible.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 13, 2006)

When the Iandon notices the newcommer he nods and says to him in elven  "Hello, lead the way elfbrother, and we will lend our strength with that of your clan"


----------



## Lot (Oct 13, 2006)

Ostu looks at admiration at the sneakiness of the elf.  As they walk, he approaches the elf warrior.

"So, things are pretty bad, eh?  Did you give your name?  I'm Ostu Redwren, by the way.  Anyway, what can you tell me about your situation?"


----------



## penance (Oct 13, 2006)

The elf looked tired as he walked with the party.  "My name is Draethan, by the way.  Draethan Ellendor."  he mumbles.  His  is shirt and armor are dirt-crusted.  His long blond hair was tied into a ponytail, and he wore only a light chain helm.  However, even through the dust his armor looks very high quality enchanted mithril.  He wields a small short sword as his only weapon besides his bow;  but his bow is a work of art, and the only thing without a speck of dirt on it.  It looks as though it was made of ivory, and the coated with magically enhanced gold made in layers.  All along the limbs of the bow an intracate pattern of filgree is engraved onto the gold plating.  The string itself is made from enchanted linen that sparkles in the morning light.  It is obvious from the way Draethan holds this bow that it is his most treasured possesion.

After the party walks for a while, he halts.  "It looks safe here, I can answer your questions.  The hold is safe, for now.  In fact, the threats from slavers and orcs have practially dissapeared.  It makes my people very uneasy, the things that have happened.  The fighting started several weeks ago, with a simultaneous attack from the slaver and the orcs."   He paused to take a sip of water from his water-skin.  "It didn't look to be too well coordinated; in the one smaller hold that we retreated from, the orcs and humans fought each other over the little salvage we left behind.  What followed was a long guerilla campaign where we constantly harrassed their troops and suppplies and then fled before they could get us.  It worked great until one day when they suddenly fled back in their camps.  We let them go and didn't follow, assuming that they decided to retreat.  However, our scouts reported in about 4 days some of the strangest things."    Here Draethan paused and blanched.  "They told us that the humans were... gone.  All that was left of their camp was blood, like some kind of monster had swept the place clean.  The thing that worried us, however, was the bodies.   There weren't any.  The orcs now build defenses and earthen mounds to protect themselves, as though they were deathly afraid of something.  My friends, anything that an Orc is afraid of, is something that we should definatly keep an eye out for.  It would be a good bet that that creature you killed back there had something to do with it.  Now come, we are close to my leaders' camp."  

[sblock=Alexcia's Sense Motive check]You feel like he knows more than he is telling you, but what he says is the truth.[/sblock]

The elf once again turned and led the party off the road and through a dense thicket of thorns.  Fortunatly for the adventurers, they seemed to be a magic type of bush that didnt scratch them as they passed.  Then, as soon as the undergrowth started, it stopped, revealing a large elven camp.  At least fifty elves bustled, preparing themselves for war.  They had a grim look on their faces as they worked in a minature city of tents.

Draethan led them to the largest tent, where a tall brown-haired guard stood watchful.  Draethan appraoched and pulled the guard in front of the tent to him.  He whipsered shortly in elven tongue:
[sblock=ostu hears this]"...information about the enemy...."[/sblock]
The guard nods and draws aside for Draethan to enter, but blocks the passage the party members.  After a short while, Draethan emerges with the a tall tough-looking elf.  "Hullo there.  My name is Forathius Laerius, and I am the First Leader of the Combined Elven Army," he said.  "Welcome to my camp.  My scout here tells me that you have come here to help us, and have information regarding necromancy?  If this is true, you may confirm our greatest fear...  Tell me what you have discoved, and I will see how this changes my people's defense."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 13, 2006)

After Draethon tells them about the cessation of raids and is leading them to the camp, Luhal mutters to Alexcia

"Seems you'll get to use warhammer on skeletons after all."

[sblock]I'd like to take 10 on a Knowledge: Nobility check - is this Forathius guy known to the human civilization? Total is 14. BTW, I'll note that Luhal speaks elven and can get a 20 on Listen checks by taking 10.[/sblock]

To Forathius, in elven:

"Moonlight before
Sunlight behind,
May wood shield you
Stone support you
Water slake you
And stars light your path."

Then, in the common tongue of Syrael:

"Zombies attacked, we triumphed. Odd creatures: Five bodies, minds as one, hard to damage. Creature calling itself Mailichor seemed to be the mind. Mailichor being kind or group, not name. Promised to return. Odd creature - robed in black. Fled by bursting into fire. Charred robes bore Transmutation magic. 'Drake found amulet, triply enchanted, strong magic, Necromancy, Enchantment, Conjuration. Couple other trinkets."  

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

"Greetings, First Leader. I am Randmar Silverdrake." Withdrawing the amulet from his pouch, Randmar shows it to the elven leader. "This was all that remained of the Black Robes once it disappeared in a fiery blaze. I got the distinct impression that this "Mailichor" as it called its kind did not spontaneously combust, though, but rather used some power to transport away from us. As my friend Luhal noted, the undead we fought were like zombies, but oddly resistant to our weapons."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Helcar Kal'lack*



			
				penance said:
			
		

> "The orcs now build defenses and earthen mounds to protect themselves, as though they were deathly afraid of something.  My friends, anything that an Orc is afraid of, is something that we should definatly keep an eye out for..."



 Heclar listens carefully to what the scout has to say, absorbing any little part of information he can. In a parely audiable grumble he says, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend... Or is it the enemy of my enemy, my enemy..."


			
				penance said:
			
		

> The guard nods and draws aside for Draethan to enter, but blocks the passage the party members.  After a short while, Draethan emerges with the a tall tough-looking elf.  "Hullo there.  My name is Forathius Laerius, and I am the First Leader of the Combined Elven Army," he said.  "Welcome to my camp.  My scout here tells me that you have come here to help us, and have information regarding necromancy?  If this is true, you may confirm our greatest fear...  Tell me what you have discoved, and I will see how this changes my people's defense."



 Heclar bow's deeply towards the Elven Lord. While the others recant thier tale of battle, he begins to scan the Elven camp's fortificatoins with a stragetic eye. His mind is a blur of stragetic scenerios against the camp. Attempting to find any weaknesses that need to be corrected.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 14, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> After Draethon tells them about the cessation of raids and is leading them to the camp, Luhal mutters to Alexcia
> 
> "Seems you'll get to use warhammer on skeletons after all."
> -Albert




Alexcia merely looks at him and nods, disappointed. These aren't the undead she wants to kill, but she'll deal with them regardless. Turning her attention to the elvish encampment and leaving the interrogation of the noble to the others, she watches the elves closely while trying to decide how battle ready they are.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 14, 2006)

> Heclar listens carefully to what the scout has to say, absorbing any little part of information he can. In a parely audiable grumble he says, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend... Or is it the enemy of my enemy, my enemy..."




"Its the enemy of my enemy, is an unknown..." Iandon says gloomily.

Iandon watches the elven camp warily, worried that some in the camp might feel inclined to act in prejudice against a half elf in their midst. After awhile with nothing going wrong, he feeds Nisoya, "I am going to find a better bow"  He says and then goes about trying to find an elven bowmaker  









OOC:  I will be offline until monday, so I guess consider me NPC for the next few days.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel, still a bit uneasy about the new setting--and wondering whether the elf revealed his secret before announcing them--continues to stay to the back, going back over their encounter to try to remember if he's heard of anything like it before.

[sblock=OOC]I totally forgot Weel has ranks in Knowledge skills. Does Know: Religion or Know: Arcana give him any insight into the undead, the runes on the robe, the Mailichor, or perhaps some of the objects we found in searching? Both checks are at +3. Not the best bonus, but worth a shot[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Oct 14, 2006)

Ostu looks around at the grim scene, watching the elves go about their business.  He draws his sword and examines it, before turning to Alexcia.

"Blades work better on enemies who bleed.  This seems to be a dire situation, indeed.  I'm feeling that my skills may be insufficient for the task, which is a rare feeling for me."

Ostu sheathes his sword again with a sigh.  He then musters a meager smile.

"At least I don't have to worry about Benteri Vuzle finding me here.  I doubt his agents are checking the local undead besieged hidden elf army camps for me."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 15, 2006)

Assuming everyone still wishes to play, Luhal will suggest that the party might go over to an Orc camp and see if they'll provide information about what happened.

-Albert


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alexcia grins at his sarcasm and looks over her own weapon. She traces a finger along the halberd's blade, wincing as she accidently cuts herself on its honed edge, "Maybe after a while of adventuring, you can introduce me to this Benteri Vuzle. Then I can kill that slave owning son of a bi..." She looks over at the elves, reconsidering her words,"Well, a son of a 'you-know-what'."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2006)

Randmar nods grimly in accord with Alexcia's statement. "Anyone who wants to slay a few slavers can count on my help." Silverdrake shakes his head to clear away the bad memories of his own short experience as a slave. "First, though, it appears we have orcs, and possibly worse, to deal with." Giving Luhal a look of one who is eager to smash a few orc skulls, Randmar smiles wide. "I've got plenty of energy left for play..."


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 15, 2006)

OOC: Hey I still Want to play, and by the way I am back, the trip took less time than I thought, we had a family funeral.  


"I am also for checking out the orcs encampment" Iandon says with grim determination upon returning from looking for a bow.


----------



## Lot (Oct 15, 2006)

Ostu smiles widely.

"Well, I'm sure those orcs will attack us on sight, being especially defensive because of their recent misfortune.  We'll also probably be horribly outnumbered."

Ostu rubs the thick stubble on his chin in mock contemplation.

"Count me in."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*



			
				Cerubus_666 said:
			
		

> Alexcia grins at his sarcasm and looks over her own weapon. She traces a finger along the halberd's blade, wincing as she accidently cuts herself on its honed edge, "Maybe after a while of adventuring, you can introduce me to this Benteri Vuzle. Then I can kill that slave owning son of a bi..." She looks over at the elves, reconsidering her words,"Well, a son of a 'you-know-what'."





			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Randmar nods grimly in accord with Alexcia's statement. "Anyone who wants to slay a few slavers can count on my help." Silverdrake shakes his head to clear away the bad memories of his own short experience as a slave. "First, though, it appears we have orcs, and possibly worse, to deal with." Giving Luhal a look of one who is eager to smash a few orc skulls, Randmar smiles wide. "I've got plenty of energy left for play..."



"Those who break the law, should be brought to justice and triad by a tribunial, if possible. For if those who defy them without compasion and mercy become no better then the acused." Counters Heclar to the mention of slaughtering those who have not been tried. "No man or woman should be given the power of Judge, Jury and Exicutioner."


			
				Lot said:
			
		

> Ostu smiles widely.
> 
> "Well, I'm sure those orcs will attack us on sight, being especially defensive because of their recent misfortune.  We'll also probably be horribly outnumbered."
> 
> ...



"It may be possible that the Orc horde is willing to enter some kind of cease fire until a proper remedy can be found. However, that probably will not happen until quite a few _green_ bodies lay dead on the ground." Says the dwaf with an obvious emphasis on the word 'green'. 

"So where is thier camp and when do we want to head out?"


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 15, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "Those who break the law, should be brought to justice and triad by a tribunial, if possible. For if those who defy them without compasion and mercy become no better then the acused." Counters Heclar to the mention of slaughtering those who have not been tried. "No man or woman should be given the power of Judge, Jury and Exicutioner." "It may be possible that the Orc horde is willing to enter some kind of cease fire until a proper remedy can be found. However, that probably will not happen until quite a few _green_ bodies lay dead on the ground." Says the dwaf with an obvious emphasis on the word 'green'.
> 
> "So where is thier camp and when do we want to head out?"




"Could head out now. No wounds, only spell I've used, still be active for 3 hours.

"Of justice, what justice? Slavery illegal by human law. Period. F**king. Dot. No defense - yet when caravan marched through city, no arrests made, no protesting crowd. I alone tracked, planned attack. Justice indeed.

"To orcs, we try talking, first. I speak the goblin tongue. We spill blood only if they spill ours first."

-Albert


----------



## Lot (Oct 15, 2006)

Ostu listens, pacing a about a bit.

"I speak orcish, so if they want to talk, that shouldn't be a problem.  I wouldn't mind a good conversation."

Ostu tugs absently at his tight black gloves and then tucks his loose, gray pants into his black boots.

"Hopefully, we can figure out what's causing them,and our new friends here, so much trouble."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Silverdrake nods in accord with the others, a slight smile playing on his face. "Aggressive negotiations...and I know just how to get those orcs taking." He pats the head of his warhammer withone hand as he speaks.


----------



## penance (Oct 16, 2006)

Forathius ran his fingers through his dark hair as he listened to the adventurers. He was a tall, lanky man, but his eyes burnt of determination.  When Silverdrake held up the amulet, he looked very close and reached for the thing.  "Let me have a look at that....  These rings are the symbol for elven prophecy.  It is a sacred image to us.  However, it is defilied by this necromantic gem." He mutters something quietly in elven.  
[sblock=Luhal hears]The only word you caught was the word "...forsaken..."  spoken as a noun.  Also, your skill check for knowledge: nobility means that humans haven't heard of this guy;  however, human society has been at 'peace' with the elves for decades, and so the only leader they know is the prime minister, a woman named Gyuenete'ethia.  Note that the humans that attacked the elves were mostly slavers and mercinaries, not official the offical human army.[/sblock]
"I will reward you for bringing this to me so I can destroy it."  When the adventurers talk about the orcs, he nods quickly in his agreement.  "Those orcs definatly know something we don't.  However, they are not to be underestimated.  Their leaders are sly and cunning, and have wounded and killed many of my good warriors.  I will not let you walk to your doom; and so I will send Draethan here along with you.  He is one of my best scouts, and knows all the land 'round here.  However, he has just returned from an important misison, and must be debriefed and allowed to rest."  He steps back inside his tent and returns quickly with a medium sack.  "Here, take these in return for your desire to help the elven people.  The information you have brought us might change the way we defend ourseves.  Perhaps this enemy knows more about us that we would have wished."  As he speaks, he tips some of the contents of the bag into his hand, revealing five sparkling sapphires.  "These ought to be worth about five thousand of your human gold peices in total, if I remember. I hope I can be so bold as to recomend you spend some of it to our craftsmen in the other side of camp.  As long as you stay here, you have our welcome.  Return in three of your hours."  With that, he returns with Draethan into his war leader's tent.  This leaves the party standing in the north of the clearing that makes up the bustling camp.  To the south, you can see a bowyer.  Next to him is a fletcher, with the weapon shop across the way from that.  There also seems to be an enchanter house in the very middile of the camp;  it is the only building attached to the ground.  Ostu, having already declared his intention to the party, heads for the bowyer.  The man welcomes him into the tent. "Hai there, traveler.  Not many of your kind seen here, and I would gamble that you have permission.  Otherwise, the Boss would have killed you hisself.  The elf smiles.  "So what can I get you?"  He has an excelent selection of masterwork bows, right up to one of the +5 strength variety.  The elf speaks like a seasoned merchant.  "These bows are standard prices, 450 for the lowest quality masterwork, 1000 for my strongest bow, here.  I would recomend not to use that one unless you have the strength for it;  'tis a mighty weapon.  To get any stronger than that and you'd need to talk to Elleath'ril, the enchanter.

[sblock=end of post]your ball, guys.     Oh, and Weel, you dont recognise the robes or amulet.  Also, when it comes to merchants, full roleplay is required!!  (if you are smart, and have a couple good rolls, you might be able to bargin the prices down a little!)[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 16, 2006)

"Pool our funds, could get magic armor for Weel."

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*



			
				Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> "Pool our funds, could get magic armor for Weel."
> 
> -Albert




Weel raises his eyebrows a bit before responding. 

"That hardly sounds fair," he says, "though I certainly appreciate the impulse to protect me. I certainly prefer living my life without gaining any new scars, as it were. Let's remember, though, that I have ... " here he lowers his voice a bit, "other means of making myself a smidge harder to hit, as well."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Randmar smiles at Weel. "Plus, scars add character..." Smile still playing on his face, the ranger gives his companion a wink, and moves to investigate the weapon shop across the way.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 16, 2006)

“I mean no disrespect, me Lord,” Speaks the Dwarven warrior as he bows deeply in his blue dragon armor. Lifting his gaze back to the Elven Lord he says firmly, “But I cannot accept such things when others are in much need of it.” Heclar pauses for only a second. Shifting his gaze to a near by Elven worker who is busying herself by digging wholes and planting wooden beams in hopes of protecting her family against the evil that plagues their homeland. Looking back to the Elven leader, he bows again and says, “You honor me with your generous hospitality when you have so little to do so, and that is reward enough.”

As the group disburses throughout the camp, the burly dwarf makes his way over to the metal worker where he exchanges a small amount gold for an equal small amount of oil and a sharpening stone.  Next he moves to a remote location where he then performs his unique ritual of removing his armor. Storing his gear within his magical backpack he then moves to the nearest work force and helps the encampment with their fortifications.


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “I mean no disrespect, me Lord,” Speaks the Dwarven warrior as he bows deeply in his blue dragon armor. Lifting his gaze back to the Elven Lord he says firmly, “But I cannot accept such things when others are in much need of it.” Heclar pauses for only a second. Shifting his gaze to a near by Elven worker who is busying herself by digging wholes and planting wooden beams in hopes of protecting her family against the evil that plagues their homeland. Looking back to the Elven leader, he bows again and says, “You honor me with your generous hospitality when you have so little to do so, and that is reward enough.”
> 
> As the group disburses throughout the camp, the burly dwarf makes his way over to the metal worker where he exchanges a small amount gold for an equal small amount of oil and a sharpening stone.  Next he moves to a remote location where he then performs his unique ritual of removing his armor. Storing his gear within his magical backpack he then moves to the nearest work force and helps the encampment with their fortifications.




Alexcia gives the dwarf a funny look, for both his comment on slavery and his refusal of funds. She snatches the extra gem from the elf leader as the dwarf leaves earshot saying, "He was just kidding, milord. We'll make good use of your reward to help you defend your people." Moving quickly away while dropping the 2 gems into her Bag of Safety, she follows Rhun into the weapon shop. She takes stock quickly, looking for items specifically effective against the undead.



OOC: If I'm taking too much liberty by 'ninja looting' the gem, just say so.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 17, 2006)

The quick claim doesn't go unnoticed, at least by Luhal. But his opinion of Heclar's judgement is perhaps not so high at the moment. Still . . .

"She holds three shares with two stones. Best follow her, be sure she doesn't spend it all," he comments to the others as he claims a stone for himself. "Be back with change, if enchanter has what I wish." Then he goes to the enchanter.

"Wood shelter, Stone support, Water slake," Luhal greets as he enters the enchanter's building, speaking to the individual he sees (if he sees one). "Know you of the magics of the Green?"

-Albert


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 17, 2006)

The elf smiles.  "So what can I get you?"  He has an excelent selection of masterwork bows, right up to one of the +5 strength variety.  The elf speaks like a seasoned merchant.  "These bows are standard prices, 450 for the lowest quality masterwork, 1000 for my strongest bow, here.  I would recomend not to use that one unless you have the strength for it;  'tis a mighty weapon.  To get any stronger than that and you'd need to talk to Elleath'ril, the enchanter.

"At this time while I am interested in such things I must pass due to monetary troubles" Iandon says in Elven.

Feeling as though his bow his appropriate for the tasks at hand Iandon walks out of the shop and rejoins the rest of his companions.  Eagerly awaiting the adventures to come.



OOC: I also went searching earlier for a bowyer...Just don't have the money (unless the sapphires came into play) which I would not ask for, as Iandon sees that as group funds for important expenses. Also  Penance did you get my emails


----------



## Lot (Oct 17, 2006)

Ostu takes the the saphire and examines it.

"Nice...very nice.  Listen, a bow might be a good idea.  I've not much of an archer, but I've played around with a few.  Maybe I'll pick one up."

Ostu walks across the clearing to the bowyer.

"Hello, sir.  A pleasure and all that.  Anyway, I need a bow.  You're an elf and a bowyer and I'm a human.  I'm sure you'll be capable of telling me of all the spiritual, mystical qualities of the wood to make the bow you think the whispering trees think I should have.  I think you could convince me, too.  I'm not all that bright and I'm impulsive and emotional like all the humans you've known in your long, wisdom-inducing life.  Here's the thing.  The better the bow I can get for my money, the better I think I can help your people.  So please, please hand me a bow that I can use to take advantage of the limited strength the gods have graced me with."

Ostu will also try to acquire a masterwork shortsword for his off-hand.

"Sir, I've been examining your blades and they're amazing.  Look at what I've been using."  Ostu shows the blade to the smith.  "I would love to have one of your fine swords, but I'm a bit cash-poor, especially after the gouging your pal gave me on the bow.  Think you can help me?  I'll even give you my old sword to show your apprentices what not to do."


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

The bowyer smiles at Ostu's words and points at a +2 composite.  "This one is probably the strongest bow that _you_ could use.  Cost is only 550, take it or leave it.  For that gem, however, I will have to give you something extra... perhaps I could intrest you in this blade.  It is well made (read masterwork)  and the bow and the short sword would be a fair trade.  Do we have a deal?"  Ostu tilted back his head and laughed.  "Two normal weapons, for a gem like this?  How about the two weapons, and three hundred gold peices.  You do have gold, here, right?"  The bowyer grimaced, but then held up the gem and looked at it.  "I could give you two hundred back.  That is as good as it gets."  Ostu nodded,  "Then we have a deal."

As Rhun and Alexcia enter the weapon shop, the elf looks up from his meal.  "Hullo, there.  What can I help you with?"  He is a big person, especially for the usually frail elves.  "Hail, friend," Silverdrake says, "My friend and I seek something that will help in combat against foul undead.  Have you any items here?"  The smith nods, "Aye, many people ask me that these days.  My best recomendation is not to get a weapon specifcally to fight the undead;  while usually mindless, they are a varied subtype."  He reaches into a pack and root around until he finds a small pouch.  From it, he withdraws two small, silver rings.  "These are lesser rings of Accuracy." [sblock=knoweldge]+1 to hit, +1 to damage[/sblock]  "Well, those might be of some use, how much would you want? said Silverdrake."For two of these handy little items, it would be the sum of..."  The elf replies after he does math in his head, pointing at some mental number. "Eh, twenty five hundred of your gold."  Alexcia let out a laugh and says, "Wow, that _is_ a good deal.  How about I give you one of these rare gems and call it even?"  The elf takes a gem and examines it closely.  "Well.... I don't know.   How 'bout this?  Two gems for two magic rings.  Does that sound like a deal?"  Alexcia and Silverdrake glance at each other for a second, and then turn to the smith.  "Deal."

As Luhal steps into the enchanteer's house, a beautiful female elf looks up.  She has pearly white skin and brown eyes.  However, there is a hard look to her face, like she has seen the rigors of combat.  She nods, and speaks in elven, "Greetings to my humble house.  Of what aid could I give you?"  Luhal nods, and courtesly asks if she has a magic item capable of extending his Shillelagh spell by several days.  She laughs "Well, I don't ahve anything to the level of several days, but I do have a perminatly enchanted _Staff of Shillelagh_ that runs about two and a half thousands of gold.  If you arn't interested in that, I could rummage around, I'm pretty sure I have a charm for shellelagh...."  Her eyes dart about the room until she spots a small, silvery talisman with a cord attached to the top.  "Here, attach this to the top of your staff.  If you were to cast the spell into the tailisman, it will affect the staff, and last for much longer." (i.e. 2 hours per caster level)  "The charm is effective, but not expensive.  Perhaps...  a thousands' worth of gold?"  Luhal thought for a moment.  and then pulled his gem out of his pocket.  "For a hundred gold and the tailisman, I gift you with this."  She nods, and pulls out her purse.

Heclar stands, glancing around the area and criticising the elves on their protections.  A younger elf approaches him, and speaks.  "Hai, dwarf!  What brings one such as you to this forest?  He shrugs, "Well, you look as one who could defend yourself.  Perhaps you would wish to attempt some friendly sparring?"  [sblock=sense motive]You detect no malace, bloodweaver, only curiosity as to your powers.[/sblock]  The elf grins and draws his weapon, an embossed scimitar.  Then, after Helcar pulls his weapon they began a small duel.  It wasn't a vicious affair, more like a testing of each others ability.
At this time, the rest of the part has their items and is meeting nearby and watching.  Suddenly, Heclar trips the elf and has his sword above the elves' chest;  smiling he steps back and gives the young elf a hand up.  With that, the party gathers and waits outside the tent of Forathius Laerius.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

He gives the young elven warrior a respectful bow before walking off towards his gear. After taking a long pull from one his water skins, he dawns his gear and heads back to his companions. As he walks past the young warrior, he gives him a reassuring look and states, “If fight with your heart and not your arm, it will be your enemies lying on their backs instead of you.” With that he tosses his half full water skin to the elf and walks away. Calling over his shoulder he shouts, “Rest up! For we practice again when I return.”


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

The party waited into the afternoon.  Some talked about strategy to fight the undead, others waited.  Alexcia did some more carving on her wooden figure.  Then the tent door opened, and Draethan and Forathius exited.  Forathius spoke, "Now we are prepared, and I am sure you wish to be on your way."  He smiled, "You strike me as the type of people that do not like to linger.  Draethan will take you along the Skylit Path, to our forward base.  From there it is a short march to the orc encampment.  Be warned!  My scouts have been reporting some strange happenings along the Path, and you would do well to stay on your guard."  He bowed, and returned to his tent.  Draethan now walks in front of the party;  he has a different look on his face.  His clothes are still dusty, but his flagging composure has dissapeared.  "Well.  I daresay that we should be off!  Step lightly, now."

And so the party left the elven camp.  They walked through the forest along small, well-worn game trails, leaving almost no trace.  After a few hours, Draethan stopped.  "Hai, there.  Something is not right," he said quietly.  He pointed up at the trees, and the party noticed that every couple trees was infested with spiders, their webs practicaly consuming the entire tree.  "The last time I was here, it was not like this." He looks slightly unsettled."Keep a hand on your sword hilts, my friends."

With that, the party ventured deeper into a forest devoid of life;  no wildlife moved.  The only thing prospering in this area of the forest was the webs.  After about half an hours walk, the evening sky was invisible, blocked by a maze of web the created a canopy.  Alexcia pulled a glow rod from her pack, and Draethan lit a torch so that the adventurers could see.  "The front encampment is a hour from here.  Be wary."

After another twenty-five minutes of walking, Draethan froze.  "Did you hear that?"  He drew his bow and nocked an arrow, right before the huge spider dropped from the canopy.  It was a terrifying monster, the size of three men.  As it landed, it made a screeching noise that peirced through the forest.  Draethan let fly an arrow into the thing's side, and as a response, the spider flung a spray of web into the party, catching Draethan and the front two party members.

Defend yourselves!


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

_The party is caught in a vicious struggle between the huge spider._

Draethan took a vicious bite to the shoulder, and then tried to free himself, but the web was a hard one to sever; Silverdrake only managed to lose his footing.  His curses echoed throughout the forest.  Only Draethan was able to escape easily. Alexcia stood back and cast a defensive spell while Heclar and Luhal charged forward into the fray.  The spider attacked multiple times when the attacking adventurers let down their guard, but was not as effective on it's defense as it was on the offense.  That must be what the traps were for; when Weel and Alexcia tried to flank the monster, they got tangled up in fine, clear threads of sticky spider silk that were set in between the road and the tree webs.  The movements of the two party members struggling through the trap signaled a horde of small, hand-sized spiders to creep from the tree-nests.  However, even with this reinforcement, the fight was going well against the monster; it was near death.  After taking several glaive and sword hits, the thing reared up and sprayed ichor over the party members; at the same time, it out a screeching howl.  

An answering reply came from the trees behind the party. Draethan yelled " 'Ware the flanks!" From behind the party, another monster spider dropped from the trees.

Things weren't looking good for group.


[sblock=ooc]ok, the new battle sheet is in the battle thread.[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Oct 27, 2006)

Somehow, the light arounrd the adventurers lessened, and a cold wind sprang up through the mass of tree and web around the road.  As Heclar and Carper attacked the spider, Silverdrake managed to stand, now free of the web.  While his friends kept the attention of the first spider, Luhal shaped glowing runes of magic in his hands, forming a powerful _Entangle_ spell.  Once the runes were formed, all that was needed was the muttered trigger words to unleash the fulry of nature back against the monsters that had warped the area; the plants, trees, and roots ripped abart the anceint road, wrapping around the second spider.  Heclar glanced away from the combat, startled from the noise.  His enemy tried to take advantage of this, but instead one of it's legs collapsed.  With lighting-quick reflexes, Heclar propped his glavie against the ground and impaled the spider using it's own mass.  With an ear-grating screech, the thing died.

The adventurers were unprepared for the attack from the flank; hundreds of hand-sized spiders poured from the webbed area and attacked Alexcia, Weel, and Silverdrake.  Their attacks scythed through the area, killed many little spiders, but the efforts of the party were not stemming the flow. 

Toward their flanks, the party prepared to bombard the trapped spider;  it's struggles just made it harder for the monster to escape.  Luhal seemed confident that the spell would hold, as he turned and faced the second creature.  He pulled his sling and called to the other party members to shoot with ranged weapons. However, the reach of it's vicious jaws was not to be underestimated, and it landed a painful bite on the wolf Carper.   Ostu, Iando, and heclar all pulled their bows out and prepared a salvo, accompanied by Draethan.  However, at this point the weather took a turn for the worse; the crack of thunder could be heard through the insulating canopy above.  A large gust of wind blew along the road, making it difficult for the arrows of the party to hit the spider.

It was a moment that foreshadowed the battles to come.


----------



## penance (Nov 3, 2006)

Seeing their troubles, the party redoubled their efforts.  Weel and Alexcia hacked and chopped at the waves of tiny spiders that were heading for their compatriots, while thier allies tried their best to defeat the reinforcing spider that was pinned by the entangle spell.  Silverdrake picked his way around the spider traps and carefully approached the spider with the intent to kill it, while Ostu, Heclar, Draethan, Iando, and Luhal readied a ranged salvo.  As luck would have it, a gust of wind swept through thearea right as they let lose with their weapons, and so the first attack caused little damage.  The spider, however, replied with a vicous bite to Carper, putting a large gash around the wolf's shoulder.  

Alexcia and weel were becoming overwhelmed by the little beasts, and so Luhal turned from the large spider and went to exact his revenge on the small spawn.  This, combined with an intellegent water spell by Weel, pushed the little creatures back.  Among the three, they killed half the swarm, nearly one hundred.  

The second ranged salvo from the party at the huge spider was much more accurate;  the monster's ichor pulsed out of its body from it's wounds with each struggle.  It became more and more weak.  However, it wasn't to be underestimated, and with a burst of speed landed a vicious bite on Silverdrake before it was finally subdued.  

The party all had cuts, wounds, and gashes; large rends caused by the fangs of the huge spiders on some, while Alexcia and Weel had many small bites all along their exposed flesh.  Even their armor showed signs of damage.  They settled down in between the corpses of their unnatural foes and rested for a bit as the healing was dispensed.

[sblock=ooc] how do you guys want to heal, using what spells/items?  post it in OOC and ill add that here[/sblock]

Silverdrake, while wounded, stood and watched the group and the area around them.  _I wonder why these behemoths are here in the lowlands instead of the mountain caves they usually inhabit?_  He thought to himself.  He said aloud, "I wonder where these creatures' lair is;  it can't have been far."
[sblock=ooc]party spot check.  Also, if you want me to change silverdrakes dialouge, just let me know, Rhun.[/sblock]

At this, the party raised their heads and looked around.  Alexcia and Silverdrake both saw it at the same time; a break in the web about 50 feet ahead of the party that looked as though it was well used.   From the outside, it looked like a tunnel, leading into the darkness.   In actuality, it was a tube of web, carefully constructed by the now dead creatures.  The group now had a choice to make;  Delve into the spider-consructed pit or continue on their quest.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Insuring that all of his equipment is in good working order, he gathers his gear and looks between the Web Cave and the rest of the group. "We should go in" Stats the burley dwarf with a tone that leaves little to debate. Securing his gear and his trusted weapon in hand he begins to move towards the entrance. "Left unchecked, these creatures will undoubtly spread and cause more chaos on supply lines and on the innocents."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

Randmar nods. "I agree with Heclar! We should go in, and ensure that none of these foul vermin survive to spread their filth."


----------



## penance (Nov 6, 2006)

Silverdrake and Heclar walk up to the cave and look at each other as they declare their intentions to enter the spider-cave.  Before the other party members can even react, the two bold adventurers crouch and enter.  After about a second, a pair of surprised yells issue from the cave.  The rest of the party quickly enters to give aid.  Alexcia lights another glow rod and yells, ""Hey!  What happened, 'Drake?  Are you ok?"  As the party moves forward, they hear the response in the form of a disgusted sigh.  "Yeah.  We're ok;  just stuck in this big pit."  Indeed, Heclar and Silverdrake had both managed to fall into a ten foot by ten foot pit.  It looked as though it was the old remains of a riverbed, mostly filled with rocks and sand.  A net of web coated the area above and inside.  At the lip of the pit on the side opposite from where the adventurers are, the path continues father into the creature-made cave.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

"Anyone have any rope?" Shouts Heclar.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

Randmar continues to swear and curse as he looks about at his and Heclar's predicament. After a few minutes he calms himself and answers his companion's questions. "I've got rope in my climbing kit."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 8, 2006)

As Silverdrake gets the rope out, Luhal, struck by a sudden suspicion, looks around carefully, alert to any creatures who might be drawn by the tumbles or the yelps of surprise.

-Albert


----------



## Lot (Nov 8, 2006)

Ostu squeezes into the webby cave, his bow once agains stowed across his back.  He smiles as he squints to see his fallen companions in the low light.

"You guys okay?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

"The only thing injured is my pride," says 'drake, shaking his head. "I can't believe I missed seeing this pit."


----------



## penance (Nov 8, 2006)

The group quickly hauled their companions out of the pit.  It was easy to see how they had fallen in; the ledge of the pit was coated in slimy water, and was sloped.  This made for very unstable footing.  Now the party needed to decide how to make it across the pit and to the other side, where adventure awaited them!


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

"While we're stopped, perhaps we should do a little fortifying?" Weel says with an amused grin to the two who fell. "I have a spell which can restore someone's spider-sapped strength, and another draught to bolster venom immunity if someone wants to carry it just in case." 

He reaches into his bag and pulls out a small wand. "And the wand, of course. Who needs a patching?"

[sblock=OOC]The spell is his Lesser Restoration (three can use it, but no one's spoken up asking for it), the draught a second vial of antitoxin. If folks just let me know who's taking hits off the wand, I'll update charges, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Hevlar Kal'lack*

Looking across the small ravine he solicits to everyone in the group, “Would anyone by chance, have a grappling iron to go along with that rope?” Taking a closer look at the walls of the river bed, he begins to wonder if it is possible to climb up the opposite wall


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

*OOC: Is a grappling hook part of a Cimbing Kit?*


----------



## penance (Nov 9, 2006)

[sblock=ooc reply]  sure, but it isnt as high quality as a normal hook, so you would get a penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 9, 2006)

"No grappling iron, but I can climb like a spider if I invoke the Green."

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

*Randmar Silverdrake*

"Well, by all means crawl over there and take this rope along with you. That will give all of us a means to cross."


----------



## Lot (Nov 10, 2006)

Ostu watches the planning occurring around him.  

"I'm so lucky to have such resourceful people traveling with me," he says with pleasant mockery.

He kneels down to brush off some of the web from his worn gray trousers, seeing another stain added to his once fine clothing.  

"This is why I don't buy new clothes.  This adventuring is messy business, isn't it?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

"Very messy," agrees Randmar. "And blood and ichor are hard stains to remove." The Silverdrake smiles at his companions, and hands his rope over to Luhal.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

“That should work. Let us know if you need help securing it to something.” Replies Heclar as he carefully follows the Forest Master down into the ravine and then across to the other side.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 10, 2006)

A quick bit of spellcasting and Luhal is able to climb walls like a spider. Carper, by his side, shares in the blessing. Taking the end of the rope - and, I assume, the glow-rod, so he can illuminate the far side and thus notice anything important - they crawl across to the other side.

[sblock]Okay, now we need Penance to update before we can go further.[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 10, 2006)

As Luhal crawls deeper into the shadows, it looks as though the worn riverbed goes down into the earth, creating a natural cave.   To all appearences, the spiders found the cave and 'extended' it by creating a tunnel of web.  Luhal has no problem anchoring the rope to a stray tree root so the party can cross.

Once the party crosses the pit and makes their way deeper into the cave, they notice sword marks along the walls;  in looks as though a battle was fought in this dank tunnel.  Draethan kneels in the dirt and picks out an old hat.  "This is the hat of an elvish sorceror-in-training.  I wonder what awaits us."  The party carfully made its way deeper into the cave, almost having walked a hundred feet of water-carved path.  They came to a fork, with one path going to the right and up, and the other going to the left with a slight downward slope.

[sblock=ooc]Go to OOC and post if you want me to make any skill checks; ill add them in here.   otherwise, rp the characters choosing a path.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Closing his eyes, Heclar focuses his inner energies and attempts to desern which cavern contains the most danger.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 11, 2006)

Luhal sniffs at each passage, then stands still a moment, sorting out the various scents.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 13, 2006)

Silverdrake focuses his attention on his hearing, but only notices a heavy silence.  On the other hand, Luhal tries hard to dectect a scent;  he gets the impression that the right passage contains something dead.  Heclar can find no evil taint.


----------



## Lot (Nov 13, 2006)

Ostu looks at the two ways to go.

"I say we go left.  That's my say.  Unless any of your magic or prayers or whatever tells us better."

He pulls his black gloves on tighter.

"Let's go, then."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

"I can detect no evil in this place. But that does not mean there is no danger." Heclar motions towards the hound with his polearm and says, "The hound seems to have found a trail, we should follow it. It might leads to the source."


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2006)

Weel's expression is clearly hesitant, but he pulls out his crossbow in any case. 

"I do wish I were better with this thing," he mutters as he follows the others.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 14, 2006)

Luhal's grin is _entirely_ too canine at the moment. Friendly, for all that his teeth gleam in the sunrod light. "Not hound, friend Heclar. _Wolf_ is my preferred otherform.

"Dead things to the right, I think. Larder, perhaps. Or a hatchery - corpses provided for young to feed when they hatch. We should go there, ensure another swarm will not hinder us if we must leave quickly."

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2006)

"To the right it is, then, says Randmar, starting off in that direction.


----------



## penance (Nov 14, 2006)

The party cautiously moved deeper into the cave, illuminated by Alexcia's glow rods and a troch carried by Draethan.  During the character's exchange, he remained silent; as he had since the party began venturing into the cave.  It seems obvious that he doesnt like the idea of going into the small space of the tunnel.  Abrubtly, the parties forward motion was stopped as the tunnel stopped and turned into a sharp downward drop.

The adventurers quickly solved this problem with some rope, easily traversing the twenty foot drop.  Directly in front of them, the cave opened up into a huge natural cavern.  The darkness semed to eat the light from the torches, and the only noise that can be heard is the echo of a drip of water throughout the cavern.  The party, now fully on their guard, walked forward.  The smell of bodies got stronger as they moved into the center, and suddenly a sound peirced the silence.  It was a dry skitter, like something crawling;  Like a spider.  

The sound echoed through the cave making it seem as though the entire cave was covered with spiders.  Suddenly, Silverdrake noticed something jump at the edge of the torchlight; he didnt know what it was, but he shouted a warning to the rest of the party.  "'Ware to the left!"  Throughout the cave his words echoed, and the party halted to examine the darkness.  They looked away from the light and studied the darkness for something; anything.  Then Weel saw it;  the beginning of the spiders' nesting grounds.  He drew the parties attention to an egg on the edge of the light.  As they moved closer to it, the light revealed a veritable field of spiders eggs; pale, fist-sized clusters.  They seemed to be evenly spaced, and some would occasionally jump or bulge with the movements of the creatures inside.  The smell of death got stronger when they approached the center of the cavern.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Silverdrake keeps his eyes open, twirling his hammer and axe nervously as if waiting to be attacked. "We should burn this place. Torch the entire area."


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 15, 2006)

"This is not their proper land," agrees Luhal. "But no fire - too easy for the webs to catch, burn us all. Should hurry, smash eggs before they hatch, stop the swarm from forming."

He brings one end of his staff down hard on a particularly lively egg.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

*Randmar*

"I suppose...still like the thought of burning them to a crisp, though." The warrior shrugs, and begins to hack and smash eggs apart with his weapons.


----------



## Lot (Nov 16, 2006)

Ostu eyes the eggs with a sigh

"Great.  I love my glamorous life," he moans as he crushes one of the eggs under his heel with a slight pop.


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel grimaces at the sight and holds back a shudder.

"I certainly never expected this on my walkabout," he mumbles. As he joins the others in destroying the eggs, he pulls out the holy symbol hidden in his tunic, holding it in one hand and readying a prayer to weaken enemies even as he hopes he won't need it.

[sblock=OOC]He's hacking at eggs with his sword, but he's readied to cast Bane should they be faced with multiple attackers again (he'll hold off casting it if they wind up only facing a single foe)[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

"I have a bad feeling about this..." Mumbles the elder dwarf. Going against the forst walker's advice, he begins lighting and then throwing the groups torches through the hatchery. "Sorry my friend, but time is luxurary that we do not have." Comments Heclar as he throws the light torches.


----------



## penance (Nov 17, 2006)

And so the group began clearing out the lair, destroying the eggs before their residents could leave.  Heclar threw a few torches, but few caught fire;  it looks as though it is too damp to start a real blaze.  When the party had moved through about 2/3 of the cave, they noticed a pile of corpses; the orginator of the stench.  It looks as though the elves that ventured into the cave in the past met with an untimely end, about five days past.  Luhal, being the ones who sees them first, notices a sparkle on one elves' hand.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Randmar nods at Draethan. "I do not know the funeral rituals of the elves, but it seems to me that we should search the fallen for usable items. I mean no offense, of course, simply trying to be pragmatic." The ranger shrugs. "It is your call, as they are your people."


----------



## penance (Nov 17, 2006)

"I concede that we should gather any items we can;  I would like to find identification so I can report to my supieriors." He sighs; in the torchlight you can see he looks rather.. pale.   Even for an elf.  "Whatever we do, we must hurry.  It looks as if our dwarven friends' torches might be more effective than I thought."  Indeed, it did look as though the torches were starting to catch the web.  Slowly, fire begun to crawl up the walls of the cave.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Randmar quickly begins to search the bodies, looking for items of value or fine make, or anything that might be of use to he and his companions. He also looks for anything that may provide clue to the fallen elves' identities.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel lets the more martial among them continue with the eggs' destruction. Instead, he joins in the search of the bodies, praying softly for the deceased as he does so, and laying them out in a more dignified fashion than the crass pile of corpses the spiders had left them in.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Helcar mumbles an old Dwarven prayer as he moves toward the large pile of Elven bodies. Placing his polearm on the ground he helps the rest of the group rummage through the pile for anything that could be of value. 

Afterwards
"Let their bodies fuel fire that will be their revenge." With that he takes one of the lite torches and throws it into the pile of bodies.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 17, 2006)

Noticing the bodies, and then the sparkle, Luhal stoops down and picks up the hand wearing the ring that he noticed, triggering the activity everyone else described. 

"These are not mere strangers, but kin of allies," he notes. "Draethan, would be helpful to know the customs of your people - are armaments and such of the fallen pre-gifted to heirs?"

Afterwards, Luhal takes a torch and goes hunting for any eggs in corners or crannies. This should also reveal any other exits to the cavern. If there are no other exits, he suggests trying the other passageway.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 18, 2006)

As Silverdrake moves the body, it can be seen that several small spiderlings have created a nest out of the grisly scene.  They hiss at Silverdrake and Luhal, but are quickly killed.

[sblock=loot]You find a magic ring, two purses of gold (240 peices in total), and what looks like a magic wand.  Also, it looks as though the dead elves were soilders, with heavy chain armor and finely made longswords. (4 bodies, 3 masterwork longswords, 2 masterwork long bows(+3 mw) as well as a crafted gold locket that says 'Jiiralealisal' on it.[/sblock]

As the bodies are examined, Draethan lets out a gasp.  He mutters, "Why are they wearing red and brown?  Our Royal Armys' colors are green and grey...."  He shakes his head.  "No identication besides the locket?  Well, burn the bodies I suppose, it would be an honorable burial in war."

At this time the eggs are mostly destroyed and the fire is spreading slowly.

[sblock=notes]I'll add a nice representitive photo of the locket if i can find one when i have more time.  anything anyone wants me to add?  (descriptors, etc...)[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Nov 19, 2006)

Ostu leaves the others to examine the bodies, standing as far away from them as possible.

"So strange for a people who grow so old to be killed before their time.  Years and years pass and they stay so young-looking and, just like that, they're snuffed out."

Ostu sighs and looks toward the exit.

"The smoke is getting a bit thick for me.  I'll meet you all outside."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2006)

Randmar gathers all that he can, and adds the elven bodies to fire to burn. He then moves toward the exit, his cloak held over his mouth and nose to help filter out the smoke. "What is red and brown, among the elves," he asks Draethan as the leave the cave.


----------



## penance (Nov 20, 2006)

Draethan shakes his head; "'Tis nothing, just that they looked like elven soliders, and our soldiers wear the green and grey livery."  He shrugs.  "It's rather odd, is all."

As the party makes their way out of the cavern, they come back to the fork in the path, with one direction leading to the webbed forest, and the other tunnel being unexplored.  Smoke and the retched smell of burnt spider creep from behind them.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguishly human cleric*

Weel stabs a thumb in the direction of the other fork. "If we're meant to be clearing this place out, I suppose it's only thorough to take the other fork. I'm a little concerned, though, that we might wind up caught by that fire if we aren't quick and careful."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2006)

"Then let's be quick," says Randmar, smiling. He trots off down the other branch of the cavern, his weapons in hand.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

“The Queen must be killed or more innocents will suffer the same fait.” States Heclar before he begins to make his way down the unexplored tunnel.


----------



## jkason (Nov 22, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguishly human cleric*



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “The Queen must be killed or more innocents will suffer the same fait.” States Heclar before he begins to make his way down the unexplored tunnel.




Weel gulps a little louder than usual, and smiles nervously as they move. 

"A queen?" he says, his voice on the verge of cracking. "So, no diplomatic immunity for royalty, then?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2006)

Randmar's voice comes back from ahead, where he leads the way down the tunnel. "Do spiders have queens?"


----------



## penance (Nov 22, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry guys, I thought I updated the IC thread monday!!   must have had posting issues...     oh well.  here goes.[/sblock]

As the party walks down the tunnel, Draethan nods over to Alexcia.  "Is there something wrong with you, Alexcia?  You've been unnaturally quiet lately."  The human shakes her head.  "I've just flet a touch of the flu, is all.  And that spider venom certainly didn't help things."  She smiles, and then shrugs, "Is it that noticable?"  The party walked forty feet through the tunnel before they came to a sharp left turn that entered into a dark, web-draped shaft.  A small spring-fed steam wound it's way down through the rocks, carving a downward slope into the earth.  Across from the oddly shaped streambed, the party can see a partially-webbed corridor with something white inside.  To the left, the stream creeps its way around the rock bed and around a corner.  To the right a gleam of light can be seen.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 23, 2006)

"More webbing. Best we remove the threat of more spiders first, I think." Unless people object to this, the party cautiously approaches the webbing, illuminating the area and looking for signs of life or danger.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Randmar moves toward the partially-webbed corridor, wondering what the white object is.


----------



## penance (Nov 27, 2006)

The party made their way carefully across the underground stream.  The water was very shallow, but ice cold.  As Silverdrake approached the white object, he brushed past tattered webs.  It seemed like the white object was a humanoid skeleton.  He walked closer;  the bones were old and worn.  Suddenly, Iando let out a surprised yelp; he pointed up at the ceiling and yelled, "What the heck is that!?"

Looking up, the party sees a huge spider, the size of a few horses, directly above them in a small recess in the stone.  After the adventurers recover from the shock, it becomes quite obvious that the creature is dead, as well as the fact that the roof of the passage turns into a shaft that would allow exit, if you could climb up.  The skeleton is lying on the cave floor, almost spread eagle, directly underneath the shaft.  There are scraps of tattered fabric spread around.  A close look shows that there is a backpack hanging from an outjutting rock high above the adventurers.

[sblock=ooc]If you want to do any knowledge checks or whatever, tell me what you want.  I only rolled your spot checks.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel stares up at the spider's body, his face a mix of revulsion and fascination. He turns his head one way, then the other, as if studying the arachnid corspe, then turning his attention to the humanoid skeleton...

[sblock=OOC]Not sure that they'll be useful, but let's try Know: Religion, and Know: Arcana. Both are at +3.

Also, penance, can you tell me who's been affected by the spider venom? Weel's got a Lesser Restoration to use, and since no one seemed to pipe up and call dibs, I figure he'll just pick someone at random.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

*Randmar "Silverdrake"*

"We should try to reclaim that pack. Luhal, is your magic still functioning? Can you climb up there?"


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock]Spiderclimb lasts an hour at 6th level, so I assume so. 

I'll take 10 on a Knowledge: Nature check to see if I tell anything interesting about the spider - how long it has been dead, can I tell what killed it, is there anything odd about its position, etc.[/sblock]

"Indeed." Accompanied by Carper, who has remained close to Luhal to share in the spell, Luhal goes to retrieve the backpack.


Afterwards, assuming nothing immediately distressing occurs, Luhal takes Carper back to the entrance, so he won't be stuck on the wrong side when the magic ends, and tells him to stay and guard it. Luhal then makes his way back to the party.

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Heclar Kal’lack*

“Take the rope with you, we may need to tie it off.” Offers Heclar


----------



## penance (Nov 28, 2006)

[sblock=skill check results]Weel recognises the robes of the skeleton as a mages' robes, and Luhal notices that the spiders' body is rather oddly positioned, almost like an over-sized puppy.  Once again, heclar doesn't notice anything evil.  One of these days, you 'are' going to find something, bloodweaver.  [/sblock]

Luhal's magic makes an easy climb as easier one; there are many cracks and handholds in the limestone of the shaft. He perchs on a solid outcropping and opens the backpack to find a journal, 5 flasks of alchemists fire, a few mage scrolls,  a pouch of spell components, and about 3 other large unidentified potions.

As he calls down to the party members with his findings, Alexcia notices something odd; on the walls of the cave there are water marks, as though the water level had at a recent time filled the tunnel.

At the same time, Silverdrake hears an ominous noise....  a low rumbing barely detectable to the human ear.

It's getting louder.


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

"Whoever this was, I believe he was a mage of some sort. At least, that's what these robes suggest," Weel says as his companion climbs the wall. When he hears the contents of the backpack, the cleric nods. "Sounds about right for a wizard's pack."

[sblock=OOC]Since you explicitly called out Silverdrake as being the one hearing the sound, I'll assume Weel can't hear it and thus can't react until he's warned.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

"Get out, now!" shouts Randmar, as he turns to run for the exit.


----------



## Lot (Nov 28, 2006)

Ostu had backtracked to the fork in the path and had ended up following his companions into the other spider cavern.  Staying towards the back and watching for ambushes, he is surprised to hear the shout of warning from Randmar.  Seeing him running towards the exit, Ostu decides maybe his companion knows something he does not.  He starts running for the cave exit, as well.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 28, 2006)

Luhal closes the backpack and attaches it to a belt, pulls out a rope and loops it around another attachment point on the belt, then he and Carper climb the shaft, reasoning that it is the fastest way out.

"Anyone wants to chance climbing, I'm dropping a rope!"

Once he and Carper reach the top, he'll look for a place to tie the rope off, assuming no immediate threat presents itself.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 29, 2006)

Luhal climbs out of the hole.  While the sides are cracked and easily climbed, the shaft slopes up like an upside down funnel. Once Luhal gets to the top, he comes out in a large clearing on top of a hill. (30ft. radius)  There is, however, a large rock in the middle of the clearing that a rope coiuld be tied to.  The rock looks almost like it was put there on purpose.

As Alexcia and Silverdrake see the underground river, they notice something odd;  the water is gone, much like the ocean recedes right before a tsunami.  From deep in the earth, anyone by the stream hears the echo of rushing water.  Draethan sees what is happening and shouts, "We don't have time to go back there!  Our only chance is up that shaft!"  He turns back and starts climbing.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

"Damn!" Randmar turns back toward the rope, uttering a string of curses as he runs. The powerful man leaps up and begins to climb.



*Climb +11*


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 29, 2006)

Hearing that up is now the only escape, Luhal's eyes narrow and he yanks the cords on his backpack, releasing it to fall to the ground.

"Guard," Luhal commands Carper as he releases his backpack. Before the backpack hits the ground he is moving, jumping down the shaft, wildshaping to a hawk, diving past Ostu and Weel, landing next to Heclar(instinctively deciding that a Dwarf would have the most trouble climbing), and turning back to human almost before he touches down. A hurried incantation and Heclar can Spiderclimb for the next hour. 

Seeing that Draethan is right behind the two climbers, Luhal intercepts Silverdrake and shoves him  at Heclar, "Hold on tight to him. Heclar, hurry and run up!"

He reasons (well, it's not reason, precisely, but Wisdom-fueled instinct, and thus a lot faster) that Iando's slight frame will make it easy for him to climb to safety, so he then goes to Alexcia, demands, "Hold tightly!" as he pulls her arms around his neck, and starts up the shaft, hopefully before the now-thundering water arrives.

[sblock] Since Priest Sidron has decided to bow out, I'm making the metagaming assumption that this is an opportunity to kill or severely injure(in the latter case, requiring months of bed-rest to heal broken bones or something, so that he can rejoin later) him and thus remove him from play. If I'm wrong, of course, he can always manage to get up the rope.[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 29, 2006)

[sblock=order of climbers]I assume this is the order of the climbers, so you can edit the post above, Al.
Alexcia is in the back, followed by Silverdrake, Iando, draethan, heclar, Weel and Ostu are halfway up the shaft (As far as I assume).

hopefully I didn't forget anyone. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel scrambles up the rope without question, though he has done little climbing. He does his best to focus on keeping hold as best he can, hefting himself up with deliberation, and trying not to listen to the roar of the flood coming in beneath him.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

The stout Dwarf wastes no time and quickly stores his favorite weapon in his magical bag. "We have got zero time gentlemen!" He shouts as he hastly makes his way over to the cavren wall. After making sure that Silverdrake has a firm hold of him, he quickly begins to make his way up towards the vertical entrance. 

OOC: Heclar can carry up to 200lbs before becoming incumbered. With his weapon in his bag, he is has <60 of gear.


----------



## Lot (Nov 30, 2006)

Ostu climbs as quickly as possible, showing none of his typical sarcasm or bravado.  _Not sure why we're fleeing but if something has got a crew of this type of people running for their lives, I'm not going to waste time asking questions._


----------



## penance (Dec 4, 2006)

One at a time, the party clambers out of the hole and into the clearing.  However, Ostu and Iando were still climbing when the water came;  with an almost superhuman leap, Ostu throws himself to safety.  A similar attmpt by Iando ended when the limestone he was using as a handhold crumbled and he fell into the roaring watery abyss.  The water cloppsed a good portion of the shaft, widening the visible hole.  The adventurers now looked down into what used to be a cave.

Now it is only a watery pit.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 11, 2006)

Swearing sulphurously, Luhal jumps down once more, changing form, as he dives, into a largish shark. 

Scenting fresh blood, he follows the tide of crimson until he finds the battered body of their elven friend. Gripping the suddenly frail-seeming body as gently as possible, he makes his way back to the surface. Back in human form, he pulls Iando out of the water and gently lays him down on the ground.

[sblock]I have a good enough Heal total to know if Iando is alive or revivable, I think. Either way, that's my last shape-change for the day.

If Iando isn't supposed to be findable, let me know and I'll edit.

And, once again, being a Druid rocks.[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Randmar kneels next to the watery pit, waiting patiently for Luhal to return. He shakes his head, and mutters under his breath. "Poor Iando. I doubt there is anyway he could have survived that." Slade flutters down out of the sky to land on Silverdrake's shoulder. The bird is uncharacteristically silent.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*



			
				Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Swearing sulphurously, Luhal jumps down once more, changing form, as he dives, into a largish shark.




"Um ... Luhal's going to _save_ Iando, isn't he?" Weel says a touch nervously. "It's just, well, those teeth look awfully big..."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Silverdrake can only shrug at Weel's question. "He will certainly try. However, I have the feeling that our companion is beyond saving."


----------



## penance (Dec 11, 2006)

Draethan kneels down and puts his head up against Iando's chest.  "No.  He's still alive.  But he's taken some pretty massive skull trauma...   It's going to be awhile before he comes out of the coma.  I suggest we camp here and let the party treat to his wounds.  In the morning, we will head to the forward encampment.  There will be good healers there."

And so the party rested in the clearing as the sun set, while Iando stabilized.  In the morn, Draethan pointed them in the direction that would reach a nearby game trail that would lead eventually to the elven camp.  With the help of the adventurers, he created a makeshift litter to carry their wounded comrade.  They traveled down the game trail for a good portion of the morning.  The forest seemed twisted;  some parts were full of life and vibrant, while other areas were enexplainably dead and quiet.

Even the druid and ranger have no idea what is causing the damage.

Soon, they see the highway that leads to their destination.  Ostu motions for everyone to get down and be quiet;  He's noticed an Orcish patrol on the main path ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Randmar crouches in the shrubbery, peering out to try and see the orc patrol. If it was only a few orcs, perhaps they could get the jump on them and take them our quietly.


*Spot +11, Listen +11*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

His knuckles turn white as he grips his weapon tightly. Eyeing the on coming patrol from the safety of the forest he insticively reaches deep into his bag with free hand and removes purple colored vile. He holds the vile close to his body as he waits for the group to agree on a course of action. 

OOC: Spot (1d20 = 4) & Listen (1d20 = 14)


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*



			
				penance said:
			
		

> Draethan kneels down and puts his head up against Iando's chest.  "No.  He's still alive.  But he's taken some pretty massive skull trauma...   It's going to be awhile before he comes out of the coma.  I suggest we camp here and let the party treat to his wounds.  In the morning, we will head to the forward encampment.  There will be good healers there."




Weel checks Iando over, and regretfully tells his friends, "I'm afraid these are wounds my magic cannot affect. It would take a far more skilled healer."



> And so the party rested in the clearing as the sun set, while Iando stabilized.




"I can do little for Iando, but I have a spell which can help you more quickly recover from the poison of that spider bite, Draethan," Weel says as they settle down. The ritual is slightly involved, but as Weel finishes the incantations and symbols written in the air, his hand falls on their guide and he feels his strength return.

[sblock=OOC]Using Weel's Lesser Restoration to overcome some or all of Draethan's ability damage. With Iando out, I think Draethan's the only humanoid left who missed a save vs. poison, yes?[/sblock]



> In the morn, Draethan pointed them in the direction that would reach a nearby game trail that would lead eventually to the elven camp.  With the help of the adventurers, he created a makeshift litter to carry their wounded comrade.




Weel awoke feeling far better, the itching bites of the spiders mere nuisances now. He secluded himself from the others for a short time as dawn broke, closing his eyes and praying silently for guidance on the road they travelled. When he finished his morning devotions, he joined the others.

[sblock=OOC]We naturally heal 1 point per level overnight, correct? I updated Weel's sheet to reflect that. Also, a new list of prepared spells (mostly the same, but with a few swaps here and there):

Orisons (6): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Light x2, Read Magic
1st level (4+1): Bane, Bless, Entropic Shield, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary(D)
2nd level (3+1): Bull's Strength, Lesser Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Locate Object(D)[/sblock]



> Soon, they see the highway that leads to their destination.  Ostu motions for everyone to get down and be quiet;  He's noticed an Orcish patrol on the main path ahead.




Weel hunkers down, crossbow at the ready, hoping that, should the group decide to attack, he can get off a round into the fleshy exposed space he's spotted in the orc leader's armor.

[sblock=OOC]Just some flavor to explain that he's hoping to get Sneak Attack damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 12, 2006)

Luhal has seemed even more withdrawn the previous evening and that morning. 

In the morning he chants briefly, restoring the Carper to his full vigor. When they begin moving, he enchants his staff once more.

He does insist on being one of the litter-carriers for Iando.

Spells for the new day:
[sblock]
0-level:
1 x Detect Magic
2 x Light
2 x Create Water
1 x Mending
1 x Purify Food and Drink

1st level:
3 x Entangle
1 x Shillelagh(cast)

2nd level:
1 x Lesser Restoration(cast)
1 x Spider Climb
2 x Bull's Strength

3rd level:
1 x Magic Fang, Greater(cast)
1 x Magic Fang, Greater
1 x Call Lightning

[/sblock]

Upon hearing that Orcs have been spotted, he gently sets down the litter and empowers Carper's fangs with preternatural ferocity. "Guard," he quietly orders the wolf, indicating Iando.

"Shall I take hawkform and scout their numbers?" he asks Silverdrake. "If there aren't so many, I could hold them bound. We could try to question them."

-Albert


----------



## Lot (Dec 12, 2006)

Ostu, down behind cover, reaches for his bow.  He gestures for his companions to spread out with his right hand, then draws an arrow from his quiver.  Ostu looks to Weel to make sure his shot is ready, as well.  Patiently, he waits for until his companions seem ready and for anyone to protest an attack.  If he hears Luhal's question to Silverdrake, he shall hold until there is an answer.  If not, he will fire an arrow at the lead orc.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Silverdrake nods, and whispers back to his friend. "An excellent notion, Luhal. Be sure there is no rear guard, as well..."


----------



## penance (Dec 14, 2006)

It looks as if the three orcs are distracted; they hurry down the road in a light jog.   The moment they pass the group, it seems as though they carry an important package.

[sblock=ooc]If you guy want to springa trap, now is the time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Waiting until they are close, Randmar leaps from his hiding place, his weapons in hand. He aims his strikes at the leading orc, hoping to drop him quickly.


*OOC: Surprise round action - Warhammer & Handaxe:   31, 24, Confirm Crit Warhammer: 27, Damage: 27, 8, total damage 36

Edit: I forgot to triple the damage bonus on the crit with the warhammer...if his first srike drops an orc, Silverdrake will strike a second orc with this handaxe.*


----------



## penance (Dec 14, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] go ahead and roll using invisible castle.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

[sblock=Post Updated]
As noted, I updated my attack rolls in the post above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 16, 2006)

Luhal rushes out with Manclaw at the ready. Instead of swinging to kill, he holds his scimitar at the orc's throat, hoping to take a prisoner. "Hold still!" he snarls in Goblin.

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

After a second thought he puts his mystical potion away and instead charges towards the unsuspecting Horde with his weapon at the level and his nerves hard as steel. 

OOC: Charge's towards the rear of the Orc patrol, Attack: (1d20+14) 26 Damage: (2d4+8) 14


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

When it's clear his companions have chosen ambush rather than simple hiding, Weel lets loose with his crossbow bolt, hitting exactly the exposed point he'd been aiming for.

[sblock=Attack details]If Randmar actually attack first, I'm assuming he took the lead orc apart, so Weel would choose another target. In any case, here are the rolls:

Attack: Natural 20, damage 5 w/ sneak attack
Crit Confirm: 14, additional 6 damage if critical[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Dec 30, 2006)

The three orcs jog in a line.  Right before they reach Silverdrake's position, he springs out, ready to release an onslaught.  They look completly surprised at the sudden attack, but the one in the back manages to draw a broadsword from its sheath.

[sblock=ooc]Just as a quick note, this is my preferred format: write out IC what happens with descriptors, and then put this in:
first attack 'to hit' roll:  19
second attack 'to hit':6
first attack damage:5
second attack damage: twelve thousand
(misc rolls here) bluff check: 8

Or something like that.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## penance (Jan 19, 2007)

The first orc is staggered by a powerful warhammer blow, and falls to the ground in time for Weel's well-aimed arrow to end it's life.
[sblock=Rhun]If I remember , you only get one attack if you move more than 5'[/sblock]

[sblock=Weel]feel free to write some fluff regarding either his trouble with killing things or the odd fact that it doesn't bother him.  I like the 'background' this character is generating.[/sblock]

Heclar moves to the rear of the orcs, in a cunning attempt to prevent any escape.  A quick jab lands in the Orc's shoulder, provoking a howl of anger.

Luhal attempts to frighten the middle Orc into submission, but the Orc pushes away his Manclw and roars his anger.  [sblock=In Orcish]"I'll dies before I bow to a pale face."[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Jan 22, 2007)

[sblock]7, or 6 once you factor in Charisma. Drat, apparently. [/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

Randmar turns to the next orc in line, his weapons flashing in the sunlight as he weaves them into complicated attack routines.


*OOC: Penance...if you wouldn't mind, can you make the rolls for Randmar until I get back from vacation next week? Thanks. *


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Weel perks up as the orc falls, wondering if he's finally getting the hang of using a crossbow. _Bad luck for the orc, but this is, perhaps, the risk one takes invading nations,_ the wandering priest thinks. Weel's next shot, however, proves he may just have been lucky.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to reload, Attack = 10. Which, unless these guys are naked, won't be hitting anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Using his weapon's reach, he quickly pierce's through the Orc's defenses and makes a mortal wound. 

[sblock=Combat]OOC: Attack 1d20+12 = 27, Damage 2d4+8 = 13[/sblock]


----------



## penance (Jan 24, 2007)

The combat continues.

Randamar stumbles as he moves to face the orc threatened by Luhal, and his fierce attack rebounds off the orc's ragged armor.  At the same time, Luhal's Manclaw flashes in the morning sunlight.  He lands a hit on the creature's shoulder.[sblock=damage]6 damage[/sblock]

The Orc fighting Heclar steps forward and draws his rusty-looking short sword. With a vicious swing, he attempts to decapitiate Heclar.  Fotunatly, the Dwarf's reflexes serve him well, and he dodges most of the force of the blow.  [sblock=damage]5 damage[/sblock]

The orc fighting Luhal and Randamar lets loose with another yell of fury, this one unintelligable.  It looks as though he's gone berserk.  Swinging with all his might, he lands a long sword blow on Luhal for 14 points of damage.

Heclar deftly steps inside the Orc's guard and stabs it's exposed knee.  The slash deals a good amount of damage.  [sblock=damage]13[/sblock]

Unseen in the undergrowth, Weel lets loose another shot, only to miss the melee entirely.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Jan 25, 2007)

[sblock]Well, the entire point of holding a sword at his throat was to threaten with a presumably deadly attack if he doesn't comply. Since the orc attacked, can I get in a quick attack first? 

I think I remember that I automatically critical if my attack hits at all, but I can't find that rule on the SRD. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?

Anyway, according to my roll, here, my total attack is 21, and my damage is 6, or 14 if I got the crit.

My next round will be to attack the same orc, which is rolled here, showing an obvious miss with an attack total of 10.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2007)

Randmar continues his attacks, somewhat drustrated by his inability to drop these orcs in a expeditious manner.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

Heclar makes sure that he is out of the range of the Orc's weapon after striking with his own. 

[sblock=Attack]
Attack (1d20+12 = 25) Damage (2d4+8 = 12) If Orc stands, he then takes a 5ft step back. If the Orc falls he takes a 5ft step forward. [/sblock]


----------



## penance (Jan 29, 2007)

Randamar lets loose with a flurry of attacks, while Luhal supports him with a single, peircing  sword thrust.  However, the Orc seems to brush off and ignore a good portion or the damage as it vents its' fury.

[sblock]6 damage from Luhal, 21 damage from 2 hits from Rhun. 2 damage from Weel.[/sblock]

The berserk Orc has noticably increased its' strength, and pushes back Randamar while slashing several times.  Fortunatly for the Ranger, the powerful hits glance off his armor.
The Orc facing Heclar lands a lucky hit, dealing 7 damage.

Heclar replies with ferocity, dealing 12 damage to the unhappy orc.  Bleeding from several wounds, the creature looks close to dropping.

Weel's shot disrupts the Or'cs concentration, providing an opening for Randamar and Luhal to exploit.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2007)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

"Come on, Weel. Focus," the handyman cleric mutters to himself, reloading the crossbow, focusing on the weakest of the orcs. Whether the weaker orc made a better target or Weel's self-reprisals worked, the cleric's bolt strikes home. It comes perilously close to a major artery, but just misses. Still, it thunks home, which is enough to give Weel's confidence a bit of a lift.

[sblock=rolls]
Attack = 20 (natural 19)
Crit confirm = 10 (no crit)
Damage = 2[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Heclar Kal'lack*

As the Orc manages to score a second blow against him, Heclars eyes tighten as he empties his mind from the chaotic distractions of battle. "Enough." He says in a steady and definate tone. Weilding his polearm in wild pattern of thrusts and slashes he quickly ends this prolonged duel.

[sblock=Full Attack]Attack 1: 1d20+12 = 25 -- Damage: 2d4+8 = 12
Attack 2: 1d20+7 = 20 -- Damage:  2d4+8 = 11[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2007)

*Randmar 'Silverdrake'*

Randmar continues his attack against the berserk orc, hoping to take his foe down quickly...


*

First attack (warhammer): 29, damage: 9
Second attack (hand axe): 12, MISS
Third attack (warhammer): 22, damage 12
Fourth attack (handaxe): 7, MISS

*


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2007)

*Weel Naxel, roguish human cleric*

Feeling he may have found his rhythm, Weel takes another shot.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry. Since Weel had fired his crossbow 3 times, I thought that meant the last attack was his round 3 action. The results largely the same, though:
Crossbow attack into melee (1d20=18)

crossbow damage (1d8=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Feb 6, 2007)

Luhal swings again, but this time with the flat of the blade, still hoping to take a prisoner.

[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=861417

give me 5 subdual damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Randmar utters a feral growl as the orc barbarian seems to shrug off his blows. Determined to put the beast down, the Silverdrake drives at his foe with another complicated attack routine.



*
First attack (warhammer):17, damage: 11
Second attack (warhammer): 9, MISS
Third attack (handaxe): 24, damage 9
Fourth attack (handaxe): 13, MISS
*


----------

